# Leeds to Scarborough Saturday September 24: The Yorkshire Adventure



## nickyboy (3 May 2016)

As an addition to the Manchester - Llandudno, not in place of

Here is the official flat route that you can download

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13665401

And here is the hiller alternative

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13704931

The Manchester - Llandudno seems fairly popular so I was thinking about another ride we could do. Basic criteria:

1) Start in a big city easy to get to
2) Finish at the seaside in a place with plenty of accommodation and decent rail links
3) All day flattish ride with the opportunity to offer a more hilly second half if some want it

Leeds - Scarborough fits the bill. Leeds is a quick, cheap train journey from Manchester. Plenty of trains from South too. Scarborough is about 80 miles of easy riding. So it's not quite as hard as the Llandudno ride. Once out of Leeds it's very rural and the route could be tricked up a bit to give a few miles of seafront riding before getting to Scarborough. Finish along the promenade a la Tour de Yorkshire

Leaving Scarborough would be easy. Trains back to Manchester or change at York and head south

Timing - I'm open minded on this and happy to be led by folk who fancy the ride. Probably some time between mid August to mid September?

It's also heading NE so a W or SW wind would help all the way

At this stage it's just an idea based on a successful format. If people say they're potentially interested I can put some route planning work in. As always folk could do bits of the ride as suits eg. Leeds to York (we would go south of York)

ps already got a really good fish and chips place sorted

pps as it's 20 miles shorter I would probably start an hour later. This would give more time to get to Leeds for those not living close by

*Definite Participants*
@doughnut Leeds - Scarborough, may do hilly
@Kestevan Leeds - Scarborough flat
@Buck +1 Leeds - Scarborough flat
@si_c Leeds - Scarborough, may do hilly
@ColinJ Leeds - Scarborough, may do hilly
@Moodyman Leeds - Scarborough flat
@mike3121 Crossgates - Scarborough flat
@middleagecyclist Leeds - Scarborough flat
@NorthernDave Crossgates - Scarborough flat
@DiddlyDodds Leeds - Scarborough flat
@Littgull Leeds - Scarborough, may do hilly
@Julia9054 +1 Malton - Scarborough flat
@colly Leeds - Cawood
@tommaguzzi Leeds - Scarborough

*Expressions of Interest*
@growingvegetables
@Uncle Phil
@EasyPeez
@Steve H

Expressed interest but now can't make it

@User13710
@StuAff
@mythste
@McWobble
@Nigel182
@DCLane
@User
@rich p
@Rohloff_Brompton_Rider
@Fab Foodie
@GravityFighter
@Slioch
@User9609
@Crackle
@busdennis
@User46386
@theclaud


----------



## wanda2010 (3 May 2016)

I could just meet you all at the chippy. Cut out all that riding nonsense!


----------



## growingvegetables (3 May 2016)

Aye - I'd be interested. There's considerable chunks I know pretty well; and there's bits I've done, but some time ago. Not a ride I'd do solo, but definitely interested if there's good company involved! 

[And for the prospect of revisiting the Stumble Inn. * Well worth it for the beers*. 

Better still - sitting outside on the pavement, and listening to "Scarborough's brightest and finest" walking out in disgust, and chuntering about being told there's no Carlsberg lager. Hours of fun!]


----------



## MossCommuter (3 May 2016)

wanda2010 said:


> I could just meet you all at the chippy. Cut out all that riding nonsense!


Where Mossy leads, others follow


----------



## Crackle (3 May 2016)

Sounds good. Commitment at that time of the year is tricky, especially August and early September but I'll keep an eye on things.


----------



## nickyboy (3 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Sounds good. Commitment at that time of the year is tricky, especially August and early September but I'll keep an eye on things.



Understand. I'm thinking accommodation may be easier after school hols and CCer availability may be better too? Mid September can be really nice...don't want it too hot for the ride after all do we?


----------



## Crackle (3 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Understand. I'm thinking accommodation may be easier after school hols and CCer availability may be better too? Mid September can be really nice...don't want it too hot for the ride after all do we?


September is often quite good and after school hols which is why I'm on my annual old crusties meet in North Wales in mid September! Although this year with son1 off to Uni, I'm not sure when ferrying duties will be needed and next year son2. It's all a bit unfortunate. So right now, I couldn't commit to any date but that's just me.


----------



## tommaguzzi (3 May 2016)

I'd be up for that. You might want to include a stop at the seaways cafe in fridaythorpe. Popular with Cyclists and motor bikers. Stopped there a few times on rides to Scarborough.


----------



## Amanda P (3 May 2016)

I'd be up for this.


----------



## StuAff (3 May 2016)

Hmmm....
Nice long bike ride, in Yorkshire, where my dearest friend, her lovely husband and lovely dogs live, and I could join en route from their place in Newton-on-Ouse.

Nope, not interested....





PS: The aforementioned Jen suggested somewhere-or-other (not Scarborough but I can't remember where) as a possible ride destination. I'll drop her a line and ask....


----------



## Nigel182 (3 May 2016)

Could well be up for this dependant on Train Fares and accomodation


----------



## nickyboy (4 May 2016)

OK....so as a number of people are interested in the ride it seems worthwhile putting a bit of effort into getting it off the ground.

Key is fixing a date. I think a Saturday works best. I'm completely flexible mid August to end September. I am aware of a Friday's tour in September and I wouldn't want to create a clash that would prevent some from giving this ride a try. So that means that Sep 10 and 17 are not great. Bank holiday weekend probably isn't good so choices are:

Aug 20
Sep 3
Sep 24
Oct 1

Appreciate any feedback re preferences and then I'll decide

Trains : Prices seem reasonable based on Advance tickets. Eg. London - Leeds (single) is £23. York - London is similar and Scarborough - York is about £8. Of course folk may prefer to come up to Manchester on the Friday, participate in a bit of carbohydrate loading and then travel Manchester - Leeds Saturday morning. That is a short, inexpensive journey

Accommodation : This is a bit more tricky. The Travelodge in Scarborough is expensive at weekends. Of course if folk book twin rooms and share it becomes sensible pricing. There are loads of B&Bs in the town so presumably one can be had for a reasonable price but it will need a bit of research to get something of reasonable quality.

I'll ping everyone who did the Llandudno ride that aren't posting on this thread in case they haven't seen the ride

@DiddlyDodds
@rich p
@doughnut
@mike3121
@theclaud
@BRounsley
@mythste
@YahudaMoon
@Katherine
@Leaway2
@Jaykun85
@Rickshaw Phil
@McWobble
@si_c


----------



## doughnut (4 May 2016)

Put me down as a possible for this Nick. I'm stuck with ferrying kids to Uni around that time and also its my 25th wedding anniversary at end of August. Mrs doughnut might not appreciate celebrating by sitting in a pub with loads of sweaty cyclists - but I have a few months to talk her into it and get the kids to sort themselves out. I'm sure they will understand the priorities.


----------



## rich p (4 May 2016)

doughnut said:


> Mrs doughnut might not appreciate celebrating by sitting in a pub


Sod off Doughnut - Llandud. was the most fun Mrs D has had on a night out since August 25 years ago...
Interested in principal Nick.


----------



## EasyPeez (4 May 2016)

I'd potentially be interested in this, depending on what date gets the vote. I'd likely look to join you somewhere between Stamford Bridge and Fridaythorpe though if poss, rather than get the train to Leeds. Cheers.


----------



## rich p (4 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> Who is this Principal Nick of whom you speak?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (4 May 2016)

Looks like a plan, depending on many things I would most probably be a ride half way then back to Leeds, but will know better closer to the date. so put me down as a most probably.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 May 2016)

I'd be interested if I'm about on the day.

One word of warning though - the Trans-Pennine Express website states that they'll only carry 2 bikes per train AND state that you need reservations for each bike. I know people who've got away with not reserving a place, but it's worth bearing in mind. That said, there are some very cheap fares Scarborough - Leeds if you book in advance.


----------



## mythste (4 May 2016)

Count me in! @doughnut if Mrs doughnut wants some company Mrs Mythste may well fancy a trip to the seaside as well!


----------



## mike3121 (4 May 2016)

sounds good to me especially if its September, I was looking for somewhere to go for a short break in September so this ride could fit in nicely


----------



## doughnut (5 May 2016)

mythste said:


> Count me in! @doughnut if Mrs doughnut wants some company Mrs Mythste may well fancy a trip to the seaside as well!


Good plan. Mrs doughnut will like that.


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2016)

So it looks like there is enough preliminary interest to get this off the ground.

Bearing in mind that folk like @doughnut and @Crackle seem to have prior engagements early in September I think we should make it September 24. This of course puts them under heavy moral obligation to do the ride too so winner, winner.....

I'll run it in the usual way; set up an "Expressions of Interest" in post #1. I've got some routing ideas already but I see some locals have offered input so I will get in touch with them to see what favourite routes they have. The tricky bit will be finding a decent route out of Leeds (we got that nice one out of Manchester from a local CCer). I'm probably going to offer two options; 80 miles flat like the flat Llandudno ride and a bit longer detouring into the bottom bit of the N Yorkshire Moors for those who fancy a more challenging second half to the ride

So tell all and sundry that we're going to Scarborough Fair on Saturday September 24. Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme flavoured beer may be available....or may not. Fish and Chips definitely on the menu. Here's a little taster; I did a ride to Scarborough last year


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2016)

Sorry @nickyboy I deffo can't make that date and after some thought and pricing up, I reluctantly don't think I can do it in September anyhow. My pocketmoney is all used up on my other trip as I normally need to hire a car and generally over indulge. So I think I'm out but I shall keep an eye on things.


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Sorry @nickyboy I deffo can't make that date and after some thought and pricing up, I reluctantly don't think I can do it in September anyhow. My pocketmoney is all used up on my other trip as I normally need to hire a car and generally over indulge. So I think I'm out but I shall keep an eye on things.



Pah!

Whatever happened to "moral obligation"? I was relying on you Pied Piper a large chunk of the Llandudno reprobates


----------



## growingvegetables (5 May 2016)

User46386 said:


> I can tell you how to get out of Leeds so dont worry about that.


Could always make it a CC community road-test of the Cycle Super Highway? ------------- No, folks. Forget that. No way it's worth starting the day with splenetic assessments of the "interesting" bits. 


[Edited - there's a couple of threads (here, for example) where ideas for routes have been bounced around.]


----------



## doughnut (5 May 2016)

I'm in for the 24th Sept. Its in the calendar already. 

I'll have been married for more than 25 years by then, so I'll be drinking heavily.


----------



## tommaguzzi (5 May 2016)

A bit too far in the future to totally commit but I have pencilled 24th sept in and will work on mrs t in the meantime for a passout.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 May 2016)

User46386 said:


> I can tell you how to get out of Leeds so dont worry about that.





growingvegetables said:


> Could always make it a CC community road-test of the Cycle Super Highway? ------------- No, folks. Forget that. No way it's worth starting the day with splenetic assessments of the "interesting" bits.
> 
> 
> [Edited - there's a couple of threads (here, for example) where ideas for routes have been bounced around.]



Using the CSH might be a great idea - after that the rest of the journey will seem like a dream! 

Agreed though, I've cycled East Leeds to York a lot and there are some good, quiet and scenic roads away from the dreaded A64.


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Pah!
> 
> Whatever happened to "moral obligation"? I was relying on you Pied Piper a large chunk of the Llandudno reprobates


Actually I got my dates wrong (I think), not unusual for me and I am free, so keep me on the slim chance list. Unless I can sell this to Mrs C, two indulgent wknds on the trot might be pushing things unless I've missed the other wknd due to ferrying in which case my argument is strong, so I'm a possible.


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2016)

growingvegetables said:


> Could always make it a CC community road-test of the Cycle Super Highway? ------------- No, folks. Forget that. No way it's worth starting the day with splenetic assessments of the "interesting" bits.
> 
> 
> [Edited - there's a couple of threads (here, for example) where ideas for routes have been bounced around.]



Thanks. The general idea of a route is like this:

1) Leave Leeds train station and get the nicest route out to Thorner
2) Skirt the N of York and cross the Ouse at Nether Poppleton (not going into York as it is rammed on a Saturday)
3) Thread a flattish route between Howardian Hills and the Wolds
4) Along the Derwent Valley trying to use little lanes but may have to use the A170 a bit
5) Hit the coast a few miles S of Scarborough and I think there is a Filey-Scarborough bike path we can use

At some point there will be a hillier route option, probably from Snainton into the N Yorks Moors for a bit of climbing fun for those who fancy it

On the Sunday folk could have a coastal ride if they fancied it. Or do some N Yorks Moors stuff. Or lie in bed and consider the questionable drinking decisions they made the previous evening


----------



## wanda2010 (5 May 2016)

Bother!

That's the same weekend as birthday celebrations for two friends. As much as they love me they would not be pleased if I wasn't there.


----------



## KneesUp (5 May 2016)

Just out of interest, like, what sort of average speed was the Llandudno one?


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2016)

KneesUp said:


> Just out of interest, like, what sort of average speed was the Llandudno one?



I'm not sure because we split up a bit at varying points and some took hillier or flatter options.

We had good weather so I would guess most managed 12mph moving average plus stops. Having said that, folk tend to split up after lunch so if some want to take it easy and ride a bit slower that's fine. Just need to be aware of likely arrival time into Scarborough


----------



## doughnut (5 May 2016)

Here's my strava from Llandudno https://www.strava.com/activities/555232493


----------



## DiddlyDodds (5 May 2016)

KneesUp said:


> Just out of interest, like, what sort of average speed was the Llandudno one?



Looking on my Garmin we did a Moving average of 12.6mph and an overall average of 10.6mph (This was doing the hilly option)


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2016)

From Eureka I have last year and this year at 13 and 11mph as a moving average.


----------



## mike3121 (5 May 2016)

24th September is a good date for me

I'm already looking a cottages for a week stay in Scarborough


----------



## mike3121 (5 May 2016)

wanda2010 said:


> Bother!
> 
> That's the same weekend as birthday celebrations for two friends. As much as they love me they would not be pleased if I wasn't there.



Bring them along


----------



## mike3121 (5 May 2016)

KneesUp said:


> Just out of interest, like, what sort of average speed was the Llandudno one?



my average speed was 10.9mph, it was getting slower and slower towards the end


----------



## NorthernDave (5 May 2016)

NCN R1 / the North Sea Route runs up the coast,although the bit near Filey looks quite a way inland - all nice quiet country lanes though.
I was in Scarborough yesterday and although I wasn't particularly looking for it, I think it's a "shared path" alongside the A165 there - however, you can nip down a side street and ride along the very pleasant cliff top Esplanade, past where they used to film The Royal.


----------



## growingvegetables (5 May 2016)

User46386 said:


> I wouldnt mind joining this little jaunt, one thing that does strike me is that theres no way all those bikes are going to get on the train. On a weekend also people tend to obviously be staying in Scarborough and this means that on the return journey home they like to put their luggage in the bike bay. Even coming home from York with my bike on the train a couple of people with luggage looked at my bike because they wanted the space.


Transpennine staff are pretty friendly towards bikes. There were a good few more than two on my train back from the Scarborough TdY finish. Sadly - that is a generalisation; Transpennine do have a few rules-bound jobsworths.

But there's plenty of trains! And if I happen to be thrown off the 16.45, it's a welcome opportunity to revisit the Stumble Inn (and stumble on to the next train ).


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2016)

User46386 said:


> I wouldnt mind joining this little jaunt, one thing that does strike me is that theres no way all those bikes are going to get on the train. On a weekend also people tend to obviously be staying in Scarborough and this means that on the return journey home they like to put their luggage in the bike bay. Even coming home from York with my bike on the train a couple of people with luggage looked at my bike because they wanted the space.



If the Llandudno ride is anything to go by there will be a very staggered (see what I did there?) departure from Scarborough. Some will leave almost immediately, some will get the last train on Saturday. Some will leave at a respectable time on Sunday morning. Me...I'll do some cycling on Sunday and go home in the afternoon probably

Hopefully the bikes on trains rules are enforced in a similar way too. That is, so long as the bikes aren't causing a major obstruction then as many as you like

I should add that on the Llandudno ride most people stopped over and went home the next day.


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> NCN R1 / the North Sea Route runs up the coast,although the bit near Filey looks quite a way inland - all nice quiet country lanes though.
> I was in Scarborough yesterday and although I wasn't particularly looking for it, I think it's a "shared path" alongside the A165 there - however, you can nip down a side street and ride along the very pleasant cliff top Esplanade, past where they used to film The Royal.



The Cleveland Way is advertised as a cycling route between Filey and Scarborough and would make for a lovely way to arrive along the coast. However, it sounds like it may not be suitable for road bikes. Any experience of this?


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2016)

mike3121 said:


> my average speed was 10.9mph, it was getting slower and slower towards the end



But the key is that you still got to the destination in plenty of time for something to eat and some laughs in the pub in the evening.

That's the way I want it to run. Everyone can ride at the pace they feel comfortable with, no pressure. But it's up to the individual to make sure they get to the destination at the time they want to get there.


----------



## tommaguzzi (5 May 2016)

I was on a virgin train at chester. There were 2 bikes in the 4 hangers when 5 more riders got on. 2 bikes went on the remaining hooks the remaining 3 just stood up with their bikes until manchester. I don't know what would have happened if the guard came down the train. But he didn't so no problems.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> The Cleveland Way is advertised as a cycling route between Filey and Scarborough and would make for a lovely way to arrive along the coast. However, it sounds like it may not be suitable for road bikes. Any experience of this?



It's not a route I know, but this review makes it fairly clear it's not going to be suitable for road bikes:
http://www.moredirt.com/trail/United-Kingdom_North-East/Cleveland-Way---Filey-to-Scarborough/694/


----------



## Moodyman (5 May 2016)

Hello Nick, put me down for this one please. I was disappointed to pull out of the Llandudno ride due to both fitness and other commitments. 

Hopefully I will be in a better shape by September.


----------



## StuAff (5 May 2016)

Date noted. I'll have to wait and see what leave I've got to use/move about (and then actually get the Friday off) before making any plans…


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2016)

Moodyman said:


> Hello Nick, put me down for this one please. I was disappointed to pull out of the Llandudno ride due to both fitness and other commitments.
> 
> Hopefully I will be in a better shape by September.



You're on the official list on post #1


----------



## nickyboy (5 May 2016)

StuAff said:


> Date noted. I'll have to wait and see what leave I've got to use/move about (and then actually get the Friday off) before making any plans…



Up to you of course but a cool way to do it may be to come to Manchester Friday evening, have a few beers and then pop over to Leeds to kick off on Saturday morning

It's 50 minutes Manchester - Leeds and fare is about £7. Loads of trains....northern powerhouse innit


----------



## mike3121 (6 May 2016)

Ok found a place to stay from Friday 23rd for a week, do I book it????? is this a definite date???


----------



## mike3121 (6 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> If the Llandudno ride is anything to go by there will be a very staggered (see what I did there?) departure from Scarborough. Some will leave almost immediately, some will get the last train on Saturday. Some will leave at a respectable time on Sunday morning. Me...I'll do some cycling on Sunday and go home in the afternoon probably
> 
> Hopefully the bikes on trains rules are enforced in a similar way too. That is, so long as the bikes aren't causing a major obstruction then as many as you like
> 
> I should add that on the Llandudno ride most people stopped over and went home the next day.



may I add everybody went home on various forms of transport, some rode on bikes, some went on trains, some went by car


----------



## mike3121 (6 May 2016)

User13710 said:


> If only we had those signs that some continental trains have, that say 'Bicycles have priority'.



on the trains I have been on there is a designated place just for bicycles


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2016)

mike3121 said:


> Ok found a place to stay from Friday 23rd for a week, do I book it????? is this a definite date???



It's a definite. Even if it's just you and me doing the ride


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2016)

User said:


> That sounds great. I have never done a trans Pennine train.



It's a nice journey. Leave Manchester Piccadilly...Stalybridge...climb up the W side of the Pennines....through the Standedge Tunnel and then commence the descent of the E side of the Pennines through Huddersfield and Halifax. Very picturesque so long as you keep your eyes closed while going through Dewsbury

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standedge_Tunnels


----------



## wanda2010 (6 May 2016)

mike3121 said:


> Bring them along



 Err, they wouldn't come even if I offered a milion quid. Somebody raise a pint of Guinness to an absent small person


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2016)

wanda2010 said:


> Err, they wouldn't come even if I offered a milion quid. Somebody raise a pint of Guinness to an absent small person



Don't worry Wanda, you're not missing anything.....great beers the night before, peaceful country lanes, fab river crossings, seafront cycling, banter with the CCers over good beer in the evening, ace fish and chips.........no, not missing anything at all 

I'll have a pint of something Guinness-y for you


----------



## Crackle (6 May 2016)

Why is Scarborough so expensive, it's an East Coast Llandudno innit? It's putting a serious dent in my ambitions unless i wish to stay in some chintzy seaside b&b.


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> Why is Scarborough so expensive, it's an East Coast Llandudno innit? It's putting a serious dent in my ambitions unless i wish to stay in some chintzy seaside b&b.



Yeah, I said upthread somewhere that the standard fallback of the Travelodge is unbelievably expensive. I don't know why, Sep 24 is about as out of season as April 23 was in Llandudno

The interesting thing though is this.....if you do a dummy booking for Llandudno Travelodge Sep 24 it's also expensive. I wonder if there's some pricing algorithm keeping prices high for some reason? I can't imagine they are well booked already

I'm also considering a chintzy B&B but I'm going to hold off and see what happens to the pricing at my preferred option, Travelodge

You could always share with @rich p


----------



## Kestevan (6 May 2016)

No family birthdays in September... so I may just make this one.
Stick me down as a possible please Nick.


----------



## EasyPeez (6 May 2016)

24th Sep is my birthday (are we friends @wanda2010 ?!) which could be good in the sense that it's the only day of the year that I can force my plans to the forefront of the family agenda....

The A170 mentioned earlier is a fair bit further north of the route I presumed this might be taking (was envisaging a rough line through Strensall/Kirkham Abbey/Malton), so the time and place of your bisection of the Howardian Hills will be the key to whether I can ride up from Hull to join you or not. 

Also, what's the protocol on last-minute bail-outs? I'm not flaky generally, but if the forecast turns out to be horrid I won't be wanting to spend my birthday getting drenched.

Cheers, Andy


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> 24th Sep is my birthday (are we friends @wanda2010 ?!) which could be good in the sense that it's the only day of the year that I can force my plans to the forefront of the family agenda....
> 
> The A170 mentioned earlier is a fair bit further north of the route I presumed this might be taking (was envisaging a rough line through Strensall/Kirkham Abbey/Malton), so the time and place of your bisection of the Howardian Hills will be the key to whether I can ride up from Hull to join you or not.
> 
> ...



You're on the list....there is no escape

Actually what happens is a couple of days before the ride I'll PM everyone and ask for confirmation of whether riding or not. If you answer yes but something comes up that means you can't make it you must let me know either by PM or by posting on here. Otherwise we might be hanging around waiting for you.

I'm getting loads of great local knowledge atm to plan the route. As soon as it's something like final form I'll stick it on the thread. For your info, I've changed my mind re getting around York. We will be crossing the Ouse at Cawood and then heading up to Stamford Bridge and then Malton. That should make a meet up easier for you I think


----------



## wanda2010 (6 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Don't worry Wanda, you're not missing anything.....great beers the night before, peaceful country lanes, fab river crossings, seafront cycling, banter with the CCers over good beer in the evening, ace fish and chips.........no, not missing anything at all
> 
> I'll have a pint of something Guinness-y for you




You could really go off a person............................


----------



## NorthernDave (6 May 2016)

It's the weekend of the Scarborough Jazz Festival (nice!) and its also the Gold Cup motorbike racing at Olivers Mount, which might explain the expensive accommodation. 
http://www.discoveryorkshirecoast.com/results 

The Premier Inn is already fully booked.


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> It's the weekend of the Scarborough Jazz Festival (nice!) and its also the Gold Cup motorbike racing at Olivers Mount, which might explain the expensive accommodation.
> http://www.discoveryorkshirecoast.com/results
> 
> The Premier Inn is already fully booked.



I've looked at every weekend pricing at the Travelodge (as a barometer for pricing generally). Every Saturday is expensive until you get to mid October so it's not just the Jazzfest

There are loads of inexpensive B&Bs available Sep 24 and that's my fall back in the event I can't get sensible pricing at the Travelodge


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2016)

User46386 said:


> How much is it at the Travelodge please Nick?



About £100 which is insane...the price mid October is less than half that

There are plenty of B&Bs available from £30 upwards


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2016)

There must be a gazillion cheap and cheerful B&Bs

Look at this place....you can stay in a top drawer Brew Pub for the princely sum of £28 incl full English. I dare say it is fairly "basic" but at least there is v cheap accommodation if it suits one's budget

Might get a decent pint there for brekkie too

http://www.northridingbrewpub.com/accommodation.html


----------



## theclaud (6 May 2016)

A pal of mine comperes the jazz festival (if that is a verb). It's very well attended so that probably explains the pricing. Anyway, consider me interested, please...


----------



## Crackle (6 May 2016)

This bleedin' jazz festival is ringfenced is it. No chance of accidentally stumbling into the blasted thing, one hopes?


----------



## NorthernDave (6 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> This bleedin' jazz festival is ringfenced is it. No chance of accidentally stumbling into the blasted thing, one hopes?


----------



## mike3121 (6 May 2016)

Well I have now booked a cottage for a week, just waiting on final booking confirmation.

the only problem with this cottage is its name......

*GALEFORCE*


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2016)

Crackle said:


> This bleedin' jazz festival is ringfenced is it. No chance of accidentally stumbling into the blasted thing, one hopes?



I will be offering a small prize of my choosing for the best Cleo Laine impersonation by a CCer


----------



## DiddlyDodds (7 May 2016)

User said:


> That sounds great. I have never done a trans Pennine train.



This is the tunnel you go into as you venture into the Pennines just past Littleborough, we had a little fire back in 1984, its never happened again but a little prayer is always an option as you go in.


----------



## Wobblers (7 May 2016)

With all this talk about routes and dates, you appear to have missed out the most important bit of all:

Is there BEER at the end?

Anyway, I may be interested. I need to ponder the logistics - I fear somehow that riding back afterwards may not really be an option...


----------



## nickyboy (7 May 2016)

McWobble said:


> With all this talk about routes and dates, you appear to have missed out the most important bit of all:
> 
> Is there BEER at the end?
> 
> Anyway, I may be interested. I need to ponder the logistics - I fear somehow that riding back afterwards may not really be an option...


Beer will definitely be available post ride. Exactly where in Scarborough yet to be decided. 

There may also be jaaaaaaaz available for the more hep cats amongst us


----------



## Wobblers (7 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Beer will definitely be available post ride. Exactly where in Scarborough yet to be decided.
> 
> There may also be jaaaaaaaz available for the more hep cats amongst us



Phew! That's a relief. Though I may require you to flag me down when I wander through the pub without seeing you (again )


----------



## growingvegetables (7 May 2016)

McWobble said:


> IIs there BEER at the end?


Ummmm .... it will take a fair bit of persuasion, probably involving mediaeval instruments of torture, to make me forego a pint in the Stumble Inn - just up the road from the station. But that's down to fond memories, very fond memories, on my tastebuds of last week's Hello Velo.


----------



## rich p (9 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I will be offering a small prize of my choosing for the best Cleo Laine impersonation by a CCer


Claud is a shoo-in with the hair thing...
Never been seen in the same room etc etc


----------



## theclaud (9 May 2016)

rich p said:


> Claud is a shoo-in with the hair thing...
> Never been seen in the same room etc etc



You know she makes @wanda2010 look like a giant? She's weeny!


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2016)

[QUOTE 4272196, member: 9609"]Do you have a route sorted out ?
what time does it start ? i was thinking parking in Scarborough and getting the train into leeds, could that be doable.[/QUOTE]

The route is in development. I should have a decent draft sorted in the next couple of days. The way it will work is there will be a flat as possible 80 mile Leeds-Scarborough route. There will also be an optional diversion route taking in a little bit of the North Yorkshire Moors which will obviously be a bit longer and hillier. I suspect most will choose the flat option

At the moment I'm planning on a 9am start out of Leeds station. There are trains from Scarborough to get you there in time for the start so cycling back there and driving home after fish and chips would work well. I'll pop you on the "Expressions of Interest" list on post#1

I should add that the route we will take will quite closely match the Leeds - Scarborough train route. This way if anyone is feeling they can't manage the full distance on the day they can hop on a train and be transported to Scarborough. Their only problem will be that I will make up some rule or other that if they do this they have to buy the first round in the pub


----------



## DCLane (10 May 2016)

Looks interesting, given I've lost May and some of June due to injury.

Put me down as a 'possible' but I might be riding back from Scarborough rather than training it.


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2016)

DCLane said:


> Looks interesting, given I've lost May and some of June due to injury.
> 
> Put me down as a 'possible' but I might be riding back from Scarborough rather than training it.



Will do and hope you recover soon. My plan (weather permitting) is to stop over and then have a ride around the North Yorkshire Moors on Sunday as I've never cycled there. Cycling back to Glossop is too tough to be enjoyable


----------



## rich p (10 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Will do and hope you recover soon. My plan (weather permitting) is to stop over and then have a ride around the North Yorkshire Moors on Sunday as I've never cycled there. Cycling back to Glossop is too tough to be enjoyable


If I make this one I shall add a day or two on, before and after, to make an adventure of it @theclaud .


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2016)

rich p said:


> If I make this one I shall add a day or two on, before and after, to make an adventure of it @theclaud .



You're Brighton's answer to Anabella Lwin


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4Gh-GH8Miw


----------



## rich p (10 May 2016)

theclaud said:


> You know she makes @wanda2010 look like a giant? She's weeny!


Mind you, I think I'm a shoo-in for the Johnny Dankworth rôle...


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2016)

Jeezus!


----------



## mike3121 (10 May 2016)

[QUOTE 4272196, member: 9609"]Do you have a route sorted out ?
what time does it start ? i was thinking parking in Scarborough and getting the train into leeds, could that be doable.[/QUOTE]

I will be getting the train from Scarborough to Leeds so might see you on the there


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2016)

[QUOTE 4273887, member: 9609"]I might get off at York, If I set off from York at the same time everyone else sets off from Leeds then we would probably get to Scarborough at the same time. It would take me 10hrs for 80 mile, I would imagine that is a fair bit slower than most will be hoping for ?[/QUOTE]

If your speed on the flat is 8mph then you probably do need this strategy. However that would be a lot slower that the slowest person I've seen on CC rides. Are we talking about moving average or including stops?

10 hours all in Leeds to Scarborough would be ok...arrive 7pm. 

Flat ride speeds are very different from hilly ride speeds. This is flat


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 May 2016)

Putting this in the diary :-)


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Putting this in the diary :-)



Great, you're on the "Expressions of Interest" list on post#1


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2016)

[QUOTE 4274320, member: 9609"]This is why I would like to see the route so as I could put a time on it, then I would get an idea if I would fit in, I'm slow and there won't be much fun me trying to keep up or others having to wait. If this is a team club run with averages in excess of 17mph then I just would not be able to keep up. (I don't pedal above 12mph)

I regularly cycle the 50 miles to my mothers which includes 2600' ascent and that takes me 6½ hours (inc all stops)

Also, is insurance and helmets needed ? I have neither.[/QUOTE]

I'll have a route in a couple of days. It will be about 80 miles and will be about 2600ft of climbing all in

The way it will work is just the same as the ride I ran Manchester - Llandudno. I haven't decided exactly what the stopping schedule will be yet but everyone stays together until the first stop. After that we tend to split into smaller groups depending on how fast people want to ride and what time they want to arrive.

Without headwind/tailwind I think most of the group rode about 12-13mph. If you really can't manage that speed then maybe doing some of the ride may suit you better. However, it is often surprising the speed you go at in a group compared to riding alone. Most important is that you don't feel pressured to ride too fast but you also need to be comfortable that you can ride at a pace that will get you to Scarborough at a reasonable time. That's up to every participant to assess for themselves.

No insurance needed. Wear whatever you like


----------



## DiddlyDodds (11 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> No insurance needed. *Wear whatever you like*



Dinner suit for me then


----------



## mike3121 (11 May 2016)

[QUOTE 4274320, member: 9609"]This is why I would like to see the route so as I could put a time on it, then I would get an idea if I would fit in, I'm slow and there won't be much fun me trying to keep up or others having to wait. If this is a team club run with averages in excess of 17mph then I just would not be able to keep up. (I don't pedal above 12mph)

I regularly cycle the 50 miles to my mothers which only includes 2600' ascent so mostly flat and that takes me 6½ hours (inc all stops)

Also, is insurance and helmets needed ? I have neither.[/QUOTE]

my speed was in excess of 17mph coming down the hill leading into Llandudno, it soon dropped to below 10mph once we got onto the flat, the last mile is always the hardest


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2016)

mike3121 said:


> my speed was in excess of 17mph coming down the hill leading into Llandudno, it soon dropped to below 10mph once we got onto the flat, the last mile is always the hardest



Any estimate for going up that hill leading into Llandudno?


----------



## mike3121 (11 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Any estimate for going up that hill leading into Llandudno?



we could be talking negative speed


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2016)

Here's the draft route:

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13665401

As usual this route is subject to change. I will let everyone know when it is in final form that you can use for navigating on the day.

A few comments:

1) Big thanks to the Leeds locals @growingvegetables @NorthernDave @User46386 for getting a sensible route out of the city. Leeds is not easy to cycle out of as the train station is very central and there are some major roads running through the middle of the city

2) The route is 80 flat miles. OK, there are a few little hills but for those that have done it, it is slightly less hilly than the flat Manchester - Llandudno route. Once out of Leeds it is almost all quiet lanes as we meander through E Yorkshire sticking mainly to the flood plains and river valleys

3) As it is so rural there are limited refuelling options. As a result I propose making this a two stop ride. Have something to eat at Leeds Station before leaving. Then a stop at 25 miles in Cawood at a café. Then another stop at 55 miles in Malton. That should be enough to get us to Scarborough where the fish and chips await

4) I will plot and offer a hiller and slightly longer variant of this route which will leave Malton (our second stop) and will divert into the southern part of the North Yorkshire Moors. Entirely up to individuals which route they prefer. I would say that that hiller Llandudno route was largely to avoid a busy and rather ugly road.. We have no such problems with this flat route.

5) I think the Leeds locals would agree that the first few miles are not particularly easy cycling so for those participants who don't like the idea of cycling out of the city I will propose another meet up point near Crossgates station. Riders could take a local train from Leeds station to Crossgates station if they fel that cycling out of the city was a dealbreaker. That would shorten the ride to something like 70 miles


----------



## doughnut (12 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> 5) I think the Leeds locals would agree that the first few miles are not particularly easy cycling so for those participants who don't like the idea of cycling out of the city I will propose another meet up point near Crossgates station.


Had to zoom in there a bit to confirm you hadn't got us riding for a few miles down the M1. I was all set to wear a nappy under my lycra if that was the case.


----------



## mythste (12 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Here's the draft route:
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13665401
> 
> ...



Again Nicky, you've outdone yourself!


----------



## growingvegetables (12 May 2016)

doughnut said:


> Had to zoom in there a bit to confirm you hadn't got us riding for a few miles down the M1. I was all set to wear a nappy under my lycra if that was the case.



Honest - it's one of the finest bits of riding on the whole route out of Leeds!


----------



## I like Skol (12 May 2016)

Well Nick, I don't know what I have done to offend you but once again you have picked a weekend when I am working. Nights from Thu to Sun inclusive 

I thought you would have wanted me on the team as one of the stalwart supporters of your previous rides (well, I have done 2). I know I let myself down a little on the Glossop pub crawl but that was a while ago and I thought all that would be behind us 

Anyway, much as I would love to be on this ride (and the possibility of sharing a room with Rich P) I really can't justify taking a minimum of two nights and realistically all 4 off from work just for a little bike jolly to the seaside. I will continue to watch this thread with interest and if there are any changes to my work arrangements (unlikely) I will be on the list quick as a shot


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2016)

I can't yet _commit_ to joining you on this one but I liked Scarborough and the surrounding area when I went there for the recent Tour de Yorkshire sportive (TdYs). It would be good to do another ride out there, especially with y'all, so please add my name to the "Expressions of Interest" list. 

Being boring, tight, and sober these days though, I _would_ stop for the fish and chips but would _not_ join you for the drunken debauchery afterwards! 

The TdYs took us through Dalby Forest from E to W. I assume that the hilly variant of The Yorkshire Adventure would do that from W to E? I would be up for that if anybody wanted company for it, subject to reasonable weather conditions and enough time to do it and get back to Scarborough for fish and chips before my train home.

Looking at the draft route, I see that it enters Scarborough on the A64 and therefore passes very close to Oliver's Mount. I went up that on the TdYs and enjoyed the spectacular views from the war memorial at the summit looking down over Scarborough and the sea beyond. It would be a very worthwhile extra 3.5 miles for anybody who fancied taking some scenic photos..


----------



## Slioch (12 May 2016)

That route looks a cracker. I've been keeping an eye on this thread as I'd love to do it, but the logistics of work etc in September are still an unknown so I haven't thrown my hat into the ring yet.

As a local who has cycled much of this route may I offer the following observations..........

1) For history lovers, the route passes the site of the Battle of Towton (War of the Roses) just south of Towton at mile 16. There is a battle field "trail" here with information boards at various points. Well worth an hour of your time if that kind of thing rings your bell.
2) The route immediately after Towton (miles 17 to 18) is on farm tracks. For people with skinny tyres it may be worthwhile staying on the A162 north from Towton for half a mile, then turning right onto the B1223.
3) The route from Mile 18 to Cawood is flatter than a flat thing that has been run over by the worlds biggest steamroller. For lovers of all things flat, this will be the happiest 6 miles of their lives.
4) Re' a potential cafe stop in Cawood. A mile before the village at around mile 23 you pass the Cawood Park caravan site on your right, with Mrs B's Lakeside Kitchen. I've not been there personally, but have heard good things about it from friends who live locally. It might be worthwhile forewarning them so they can get sufficient sausage rolls in. 
5) The route between Stamford Bridge & Malton (miles 42 to 54) is, for my money, one of the most fantastically scenic bits of riding anywhere in this part of the country, It's rolling countryside, but nothing too challenging. The scenery around there is stunning, and I hope you get a bright day to be able to appreciate it.
6) And for people with time to kill the following day, there's always the old cinder track from Scarborough to Whitby. This can be a bit rough & boggy in places for skinny tyres, but takes in some beautiful scenery and coastline. Robin Hoods Bay, if you are able to get that far, is surreal.


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2016)

I like Skol said:


> Well Nick, I don't know what I have done to offend you but once again you have picked a weekend when I am working. Nights from Thu to Sun inclusive
> 
> I thought you would have wanted me on the team as one of the stalwart supporters of your previous rides (well, I have done 2). I know I let myself down a little on the Glossop pub crawl but that was a while ago and I thought all that would be behind us
> 
> Anyway, much as I would love to be on this ride (and the possibility of sharing a room with Rich P) I really can't justify taking a minimum of two nights and realistically all 4 off from work just for a little bike jolly to the seaside. I will continue to watch this thread with interest and if there are any changes to my work arrangements (unlikely) I will be on the list quick as a shot



Sorry Skol. It's always a nightmare picking a date as there's always someone miffed. A little crumb of comfort.....we will do the Friday night carb loading again in Manchester if you can make it. Nothing too heavy, even if @MossCommuter comes


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2016)

Slioch said:


> That route looks a cracker. I've been keeping an eye on this thread as I'd love to do it, but the logistics of work etc in September are still an unknown so I haven't thrown my hat into the ring yet.
> 
> As a local who has cycled much of this route may I offer the following observations..........
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I've already identified the Lakeside Kitchen. In truth it's the only café for miles around so good, bad or indifferent....we're going there. It actually looks rather nice.

I'm delighted to accept advice from locals but so as not to clog up the thread I'll PM you to talk about some of your (and my) ideas. I'll stick you on the "expressions of interest" list to get you in the system. No problem if you ultimately can't make it


----------



## nickyboy (12 May 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I can't yet _commit_ to joining you on this one but I liked Scarborough and the surrounding area when I went there for the recent Tour de Yorkshire sportive (TdYs). It would be good to do another ride out there, especially with y'all, so please add my name to the "Expressions of Interest" list.
> 
> Being boring, tight, and sober these days though, I _would_ stop for the fish and chips but would _not_ join you for the drunken debauchery afterwards!
> 
> ...



Yes, the hilly route would leave Malton and probably go through the Dalby Forest and enter Scarborough from the N rather than the S. I'll have a think about some routing options. No problem about heading back after fish and chips. I suspect some others will do the same


----------



## mike3121 (13 May 2016)

Slioch said:


> That route looks a cracker. I've been keeping an eye on this thread as I'd love to do it, but the logistics of work etc in September are still an unknown so I haven't thrown my hat into the ring yet.
> 
> As a local who has cycled much of this route may I offer the following observations..........
> 
> ...



Interesting read

regarding point number 6, I have opted to stay in Scarborough for a week, arriving by car, so I might take my hybrid with me to and if the other half dosent object to much give this route a go


----------



## growingvegetables (13 May 2016)

Slioch said:


> 1) For history lovers, the route passes the site of the Battle of Towton (War of the Roses) just south of Towton at mile 16. There is a battle field "trail" here with information boards at various points. Well worth an hour of your time if that kind of thing rings your bell.


For the history lovers with a meditative streak, in the middle of a field just before Towton (opposite The Crooked Billet), the Ramblers' Church. Simple, peaceful, rough hewn, and astonishingly beautiful. Well ---- I think so! One of my favourite places ....... anywhere!

"Since being rescued by a group of walkers in 1931, St Mary's has been known as the Ramblers’ Church. The repairs made then are recorded on the back of the church door. The church stands alone in the middle of a field filled with the bumps and furrows of earthworks that indicate the site of a Medieval manor house, for which St Mary’s was probably originally the chapel."


----------



## Pale Rider (13 May 2016)

mike3121 said:


> Interesting read
> 
> regarding point number 6, I have opted to stay in Scarborough for a week, arriving by car, so I might take my hybrid with me to and if the other half dosent object to much give this route a go



The track is rough in places, I was pushing a couple of times but a more confident rider could probably stop on.

The track can also be muddy, so rather than get your hybrid filthy away from home, you could hire a mountain bike from here:

http://www.trailways.info/cycle-hire


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2016)

Not only does our route go through Towton, site of one of the major battles in the War of the Roses, we also go through Stamford Bridge. This is the site of the battle between the English and the Vikings who had sailed up the Ouse

http://www.historic-uk.com/HistoryMagazine/DestinationsUK/The-Battle-of-Stamford-Bridge/

Seems our visit will coincide with reenactment celebrations of the 950th anniversary. So pikestaffs at the ready.......


----------



## middleagecyclist (14 May 2016)

Would like to join you on this one please. One route suggestion as an ex Scarborough local. At about 73 miles leave the busy A170/Seamer Road/Stoney Haggs Rd/A64 option at East/West Ayton and take the quiet road through Forge Valley nature reserve and onto Low Road/Lady Edith's Drive into Scarborough. A much more pleasant route and a fine cycling option.


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2016)

middleagecyclist said:


> Would like to join you on this one please. One route suggestion as an ex Scarborough local. At about 73 miles leave the busy A170/Seamer Road/Stoney Haggs Rd/A64 option at East/West Ayton and take the quiet road through Forge Valley nature reserve and onto Low Road/Lady Edith's Drive into Scarborough. A much more pleasant route and a fine cycling option.



Thanks for the rerouting suggestion. You're on the list on post#1

Edit: with your local knowledge do you think the best way to the seafront once we exit Lady Edith's Drive is A171/A64 through the middle of the town? It's quite busy but seems the best way to get to the S end of the seafront section.

I'm keen on us riding that bit as going past the funfair and tacky shops is fun and we can all pretent to be Tour de Yorkshire participants as the seafront was the finish of this year's Stage (?) 2


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt5VXQWHmL0


It's also a good way to get to the chip shop which is located near Peasholm Park; North Bay Fisheries


----------



## middleagecyclist (15 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Thanks for the rerouting suggestion. You're on the list on post#1
> 
> Edit: with your local knowledge do you think the best way to the seafront once we exit Lady Edith's Drive is A171/A64 through the middle of the town? It's quite busy but seems the best way to get to the S end of the seafront section.
> 
> ...



Can suggest various roads thru town. The sea front is at...well...sea level. If you wish to end at Peasholm Park after riding along the front there will be a bit of a climb to the chippie. Also, the TdY video show the riders going South Bay to North Bay around the Castle foot. Is this the direction you want to travel? Let me know and i'll give you a couple of ideas for routes.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'm keen on us riding that bit as going past the funfair and tacky shops is fun and we can all pretent to be Tour de Yorkshire participants as the seafront was the finish of this year's Stage (?) 2



It would be good fun if we could do that. We might even get a cheer or two!


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2016)

I did the TdYs and we did indeed come in from the south. We nipped up Oliver's Mount (which was great, and well worth offering as an optional extra towards the end of this ride) and then we did South Bay, Castle Foot, North Bay (and then to the park to pick up our medals).


----------



## nickyboy (15 May 2016)

middleagecyclist said:


> Can suggest various roads thru town. The sea front is at...well...sea level. If you wish to end at Peasholm Park after riding along the front there will be a bit of a climb to the chippie. Also, the TdY video show the riders going South Bay to North Bay around the Castle foot. Is this the direction you want to travel? Let me know and i'll give you a couple of ideas for routes.



Yes, S Bay to N Bay around the foot of the castle is what I want to do. The climb to the chippy isn't really a climb, it's about 3% and I hope the prospect of exceedingly good fish and chips will provide sufficient motivation. My route drop down to the seafront next to Valley Park and that's the way I would prefer as it gives the full "Scarborough Experience" in doing so


----------



## middleagecyclist (15 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Yes, S Bay to N Bay around the foot of the castle is what I want to do. The climb to the chippy isn't really a climb, it's about 3% and I hope the prospect of exceedingly good fish and chips will provide sufficient motivation. My route drop down to the seafront next to Valley Park and that's the way I would prefer as it gives the full "Scarborough Experience" in doing so


Not much change to the route you have already then. From the roundabout on the A170 do not go down Falsgrave. Instead turn right onto A64 then immediate left down St James Rd to Valley Rd and follow this all the way to South Bay where you return to the route you have plotted. Nice flowing road with no traffic lights and less chance of standing traffic. Looking forward to it.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 May 2016)

Just a couple of thoughts about the train, for those of us looking at coming back that way.
I was on a TP Express train yesterday and the cycle space is very definitely two bikes only - essentially a space just inside the door of coach A with 4 sideways fold up seats that make way for two bikes. It seems that you're expected to prop your bike against another one up against the folded seats with nothing to support them and then pull an extending barrier out (like in a cinema queue) to stop them falling over into the gangway.
The provision is a bit poor to say the least when you compare it with the excellent cycling facilities on the (older) Class 333 trains on the Ilkley - Leeds line, for example.

It's also slightly worrying to read on their website that:
"_The conductor reserves the right to refuse carriage of cycles where services are exceptionally busy (in accordance with the __National Rail Conditions of Carriage)._"

One other thought, if anyone has an answer - is it worth upgrading to First Class? it looks like it would only cost an extra £6 or so if booked far enough in advance, but the main benefit I can see if a more comfortable seat and somewhere to plug your phone in. For me the big concern is that the First Class section is at the opposite end of the train to the bike storage. 
The website states "free" refreshments, although this seems to be just tea / coffee and biscuits, and then only between York and Manchester. The section from Scarborough to York appears to be catering free.


----------



## nickyboy (16 May 2016)

User46386 said:


> They dont usually have a first class on those trains, it tends to be just standard and thats it.
> I'd just put the bike on further up the train if there was an issue and by the time it had set off there would be little that could be done. I've never seen a bike getting kicked off late on a night.
> Whever you have the bike you will have to stay with it otherwize it could be stolen.



My hope is that train staff at Scarborough have a similar relaxed attitude to bikes on trains as they do at Llandudno. That is, reservations are nice but no problem if you don't have one so long as you don't cause a major obstruction in the carriage.

When I do my recce I will train it home from Scarborough so I will have a quiet chat with the Station manager to see what he thinks. In any case I suspect we will have some folk leaving quite soon after the fish and chips, some after a few beers, some the next morning and some (like me) in the afternoon so I don't think we will have a lot of bikes rocking up for the same train

ps. very disappointed in lack of 1st class service but I shall bear it stoically. And to raise the tone somewhat .....sufferance is the badge of all our tribe


----------



## rich p (16 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> My hope is that train staff at Scarborough have a similar relaxed attitude to bikes on trains as they do at Llandudno. That is, reservations are nice but no problem if you don't have one so long as you don't cause a major obstruction in the carriage.
> 
> When I do my recce I will train it home from Scarborough so I will have a quiet chat with the Station manager to see what he thinks. In any case I suspect we will have some folk leaving quite soon after the fish and chips, some after a few beers, some the next morning and some (like me) in the afternoon so I don't think we will have a lot of bikes rocking up for the same train
> 
> ps. very disappointed in lack of 1st class service but I shall bear it stoically. And to raise the tone somewhat .....sufferance is the badge of all our tribe


...reservations
...our tribe
I'm sensing a theme here Nicky.
Let's hope the train service isn't Apache one


----------



## NorthernDave (16 May 2016)

rich p said:


> ...reservations
> ...our tribe
> I'm sensing a theme here Nicky.
> Let's hope the train service isn't Apache one



Or we might have to Sioux?


----------



## GravityFighter (17 May 2016)

Hi all

Just replying to stick my name down for this!

I haven't read all 10 pages, but I'm free on the day and live in Leeds, so more than up for joining everyone.

I'll catch up on the details tomorrow!


----------



## Littgull (17 May 2016)

Put me down as a probable, Nicky. I could get the train from Littleborough with bike and also with @ColinJ who would get on at Todmorden as there are early am trains on Saturdays (but not Sundays).


----------



## Wobblers (17 May 2016)

nickyboy said:


> ps. very disappointed in lack of 1st class service but I shall bear it stoically. And to raise the tone somewhat .....sufferance is the badge of all our tribe



Yeah... I remember you suffering all those pints once we got to Llandudno...


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 May 2016)

rich p said:


> ...reservations
> ...our tribe
> I'm sensing a theme here Nicky.
> Let's hope the train service isn't Apache one


Nah, the train companies are definitely cowboy outfits ....


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 May 2016)

I'm up for this. I'll probably stay overnight and ride back to Leeds or maybe home.


----------



## nickyboy (18 May 2016)

@GravityFighter @Littgull @just_fixed .....you're all on the list on post#1 now


----------



## nickyboy (18 May 2016)

McWobble said:


> Yeah... I remember you suffering all those pints once we got to Llandudno...



taking one for the team


----------



## doughnut (18 May 2016)

So if you took only one for the team, who did you take the other 10 pints for?


----------



## mike3121 (18 May 2016)

doughnut said:


> So if you took only one for the team, who did you take the other 10 pints for?



10? and the rest


----------



## DiddlyDodds (18 May 2016)

Littgull said:


> Put me down as a probable, Nicky. I could get the train from Littleborough with bike and also with @ColinJ who would get on at Todmorden as there are early am trains on Saturdays (but not Sundays).



I will be getting on at Smithybridge and there will be a few on from Manchester, so i think its going to be a busy train


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2016)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I will be getting on at Smithybridge and there will be a few on from Manchester, so i think its going to be a busy train


For those of you who don't know ... there are 2 main railway stations in Manchester - Piccadilly and Victoria. They are some distance apart. There are lines to Leeds from both stations. 

The line from Victoria comes through Rochdale, Smithy Bridge, Littleborough, Todmorden etc. DD, Littgull and I will be coming in on that line.

The train from Piccadilly is quicker and if you are coming in to Manchester by train there is a good chance that you will be coming in at Piccadilly.

So ... make sure that you choose the right station, No point in arriving in Manchester at one station and leaving for Leeds from the other!


----------



## GravityFighter (2 Jun 2016)

All

My plan is to drive into the city centre (I live in South Leeds) and meet up with everyone there, then jump on a train back from S'Boro to Leeds. Not carbon-friendly, but if anyone else is heading in from Wakefield, South Leeds etc, I have a second bike carrier on my car and you'd be welcome to a lift in / back. Just give me a shout.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jun 2016)

Holding off the full ride recce ATM until these NE winds subside. As soon as I'm free on a nice warm day with a decent SW I'll do the whole route and let you know how it's looking

Scarborough experts for suitable place for the evening social? It needs to be big enough to seat a group of, say, 15...serve good beers and ideally do reasonable food (on the basis that some participants always arrive after the chip shop has closed). We will be having fish and chips near Peasholm Park


----------



## Littgull (2 Jun 2016)

nickyboy said:


> OK....so as a number of people are interested in the ride it seems worthwhile putting a bit of effort into getting it off the ground.
> 
> Key is fixing a date. I think a Saturday works best. I'm completely flexible mid August to end September. I am aware of a Friday's tour in September and I wouldn't want to create a clash that would prevent some from giving this ride a try. So that means that Sep 10 and 17 are not great. Bank holiday weekend probably isn't good so choices are:
> 
> ...





nickyboy said:


> OK....so as a number of people are interested in the ride it seems worthwhile putting a bit of effort into getting it off the ground.
> 
> Key is fixing a date. I think a Saturday works best. I'm completely flexible mid August to end September. I am aware of a Friday's tour in September and I wouldn't want to create a clash that would prevent some from giving this ride a try. So that means that Sep 10 and 17 are not great. Bank holiday weekend probably isn't good so choices are:
> 
> ...




Hi Nicky,

August unfortunately is no good for me but any of the other 3 dates are ok.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jun 2016)

Littgull said:


> Hi Nicky,
> 
> August unfortunately is no good for me but any of the other 3 dates are ok.



It's definitely September 24


----------



## mike3121 (2 Jun 2016)

nickyboy said:


> (on the basis that some participants always arrive after the chip shop has closed).



And who would you be talking about here?


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jun 2016)

mike3121 said:


> And who would you be talking about here?



I think @wanda2010 didn't make the fish and chips one either Llandudno ride. At least you made the first one (despite falling off outside the chippy)


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Holding off the full ride recce ATM until these NE winds subside. As soon as I'm free on a nice warm day with a decent SW I'll do the whole route and let you know how it's looking


Sounds sensible!

I had long planned to do a long ride from Scarborough back in this direction but it makes more sense to do it the other way round so I am going to pinch your route from the NE outskirts of Leeds and bolt it on to some of the NW parts of the West Yorkshire Cycle Route. I'll definitely be looking out for a wind-free day, or preferably one with a SW wind. I'm hoping to do it between various other forum rides and definitely before this one.

If I have the time and energy on the day, I will do a detour up through Dalby Forest and recce that in case anybody fancies a lumpier finish to this Leeds-Scarborough ride. (I did ride it on the TdY sportive, but in the opposite direction. I'd like to check it out heading _TOWARDS _Scarborough.)


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jun 2016)

A mate from work is also thinking about joining us on the ride - we're probably doing a sportive the following weekend so this should be a good test for him...


----------



## nickyboy (2 Jun 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> A mate from work is also thinking about joining us on the ride - we're probably doing a sportive the following weekend so this should be a good test for him...



I'll stick him down on the Expressions of Interest as your "plus one"


----------



## Venod (2 Jun 2016)

ColinJ said:


> If I have the time and energy on the day, I will do a detour up through Dalby Forest and recce that in case anybody fancies a lumpier finish to this Leeds-Scarborough ride. (I did ride it on the TdY sportive, but in the opposite direction. I'd like to check it out heading _TOWARDS _Scarborough.)



Heres a GPX file of a ride we did to watch the TDY 2015. it will open with Memory Map.


----------



## wanda2010 (3 Jun 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I think @wanda2010 didn't make the fish and chips one either Llandudno ride. At least you made the first one (despite falling off outside the chippy)



I will next ride. I have a cunning plan


----------



## Wobblers (3 Jun 2016)

wanda2010 said:


> I will next ride. I have a cunning plan



Would this cunning plan involve not listening to us some muppets going on about how the hilly route was so much better and more scenic than the flat one by any chance?


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jun 2016)

McWobble said:


> Would this cunning plan involve not listening to us some muppets going on about how the hilly route was so much better and more scenic than the flat one by any chance?



I suspect it involves trains....I'll say no more


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Jun 2016)

Just spotted this thread. I would be interested in joining in (+ hubby)
May possibly be taking number 2 son off to university that weekend but if we are not, definitely up for it.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jun 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> Just spotted this thread. I would be interested in joining in (+ hubby)
> May possibly be taking number 2 son off to university that weekend but if we are not, definitely up for it.



Good stuff. I'll stick you (plus 1) on the "Expressions of Interest" list on post#1


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2016)

Afnug said:


> Heres a GPX file of a ride we did to watch the TDY 2015. it will open with Memory Map.


A lot of that was the same route that I hoped to take through the forest.

I suspect that I might feel a bit lazy by the time I get there and stick to the flatter route into Scarborough.


----------



## busdennis (4 Jun 2016)

morning all. interested in the ride but wont be able to commit until closer to the date. i live in Scarborough and cycle all the roads east of Malton. Browsing the thread i can comment on these points. I've never had a problem turning up and taking my bike on east coast trains, only the early morning trains tend to be full. You will get very nice B and B accommodation at the £25 mark but would't recommend the north riding pub for your needs. (Can put a small list together if you like). If you need any help with the route just ask. The road from Malton to the marishes is very busy and you may have to split into very small groups for 3 or 4 miles. i think i could give you some suggestions to improve the route depending on your needs (if you want to arrive in north bay via south bay go straight on at Ayton to Seamer, back rd short cut to B and Q and then round Olivers mount dropping down to the bay (@ColinJ the climb to Olivers mount is much harder from this side Colin than the one you did from filey rd)


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jun 2016)

busdennis said:


> morning all. interested in the ride but wont be able to commit until closer to the date. i live in Scarborough and cycle all the roads east of Malton. Browsing the thread i can comment on these points. I've never had a problem turning up and taking my bike on east coast trains, only the early morning trains tend to be full. You will get very nice B and B accommodation at the £25 mark but would't recommend the north riding pub for your needs. (Can put a small list together if you like). If you need any help with the route just ask. The road from Malton to the marishes is very busy and you may have to split into very small groups for 3 or 4 miles. i think i could give you some suggestions to improve the route depending on your needs (if you want to arrive in north bay via south bay go straight on at Ayton to Seamer, back rd short cut to B and Q and then round Olivers mount dropping down to the bay (@ColinJ the climb to Olivers mount is much harder from this side Colin than the one you did from filey rd)



Thanks very much. I will PM you regarding the route so as not to clog up the thread if you don't mind.

Our usual fallback accommodation of the Travelodge is extremely expensive September 24 so a list of recommended B&Bs would be extremely helpful. I will need one of those as the Travelodge is just too expensive to justify. I am aware that a lot of B&Bs only accept minimum 2 night bookings at weekend (but some are ok with one night) so will have to be mindful of that

I will also stick you on the Expressions of Interest list on post#1


----------



## si_c (4 Jun 2016)

Put me down as interested for now. Will have to confirm closer to the time. Definitely up for a @nickyboy extravaganza


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jun 2016)

si_c said:


> Put me down as interested for now. Will have to confirm closer to the time. Definitely up for a @nickyboy extravaganza



Coolio....you're on the Expressions of Interest. There's 33 on there now, so even with the usual 50% attrition rate we should have a nice number riding


----------



## tommaguzzi (7 Jun 2016)

OK NIcky I have just reserved a b and b for September 24th. Just 33 quid.
I might ride up to Leeds from Sheff early morning on 24th but anyway I am committing to to go now.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jun 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> OK NIcky I have just reserved a b and b for September 24th. Just 33 quid.
> I might ride up to Leeds from Sheff early morning on 24th but anyway I am committing to to go now.



Sounds like a good price, which one have you booked? Travelodge is still ridiculous pricing so I'll be going B&B too


----------



## tommaguzzi (7 Jun 2016)

The douglas guest house


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jun 2016)

Accommodation booked. The Beaches Guest House. A bit more than the Douglas but it was recommended

Apparently, in addition to the Jazz Festival there is also motorcycle racing at Oliver's Mount. This is why accommodation isn't cheap

http://www.oliversmountracing.com/e...eve-henshaw-international-gold-cup-road-races


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Apparently, in addition to the Jazz Festival there is also motorcycle racing at Oliver's Mount. This is why accommodation isn't cheap
> 
> http://www.oliversmountracing.com/e...eve-henshaw-international-gold-cup-road-races


Oh, well I definitely won't bother nipping up there on this ride then!


----------



## si_c (13 Jun 2016)

OK, so whilst slightly cramping my plans to ride back to Leeds on Sunday, Mrs C is now joining me on Saturday for food and beers, and we're planning to travel back on Monday.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2016)

We have a good summer and autumn of forum riding coming up ... I am currently multi-tasking, keeping up with this thread, the one for the York-Humber ride, my Settle ride, and working on 2 rides I am organising in Scotland, another in the Forest of Bowland, and I have also persuaded @Ajay to consider a rerun of his South Lakes ride from 2012 ... Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## Kestevan (22 Jun 2016)

Looks like Mrs Kes and Kes Jnr are going to the seaside 
I'll be driving back afterwards ( more accurately I'll be driven back, so I can have a swift pint or two). If anyone wants a lift back to the huddersfield area let me know and I'll see what we can arrange.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jun 2016)

Kestevan said:


> Looks like Mrs Kes and Kes Jnr are going to the seaside
> I'll be driving back afterwards ( more accurately I'll be driven back, so I can have a swift pint or two). If anyone wants a lift back to the huddersfield area let me know and I'll see what we can arrange.



Good stuff!

A quick heads up regarding advance train tickets.........

They will open up for the relevant weekend in about 10 days I think. I'm away then so may not be able to remind everyone so put it in the diary.

An important aspect is that it may well be advisable to split the tickets (say, Scarborough-York, then York-Wherever) as it seems to save quite a bit. Have a play around and anyone who gets a good split deal please post on the thread


----------



## tommaguzzi (22 Jun 2016)

Do you have a route yet Nick. I'm thinking of riding up from Sheff early morning and meeting you on the way and don't fancy battling into Leeds city centre.


----------



## growingvegetables (23 Jun 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> I'm thinking of riding up from Sheff early morning and meeting you on the way ....


If you are thinking of coming up the TPT, coming off at Woodlesford and riding up Bullerthorpe Lane would be an easy way to connect.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Jun 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> Do you have a route yet Nick. I'm thinking of riding up from Sheff early morning and meeting you on the way and don't fancy battling into Leeds city centre.



Here's the route. Bear in mind that this is NOT necessarily the final version. I need to do a full recce and the final 20 miles or so may be changed slightly subject to feedback from @busdennis 

When the route is in final form I will make a big fanfare and release it to all

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13665401

I'm also playing around with a slightly hiller version that you may be interested in. The first 50 miles are exactly the same as the one above but it then disappears off into the North Yorshire Moors. I will offer this as an alternative if folk want something a bit more challenging

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13704931

I'm planning on doing a hilly ride on Sunday so I will probably take the flat route on Saturday


----------



## tommaguzzi (23 Jun 2016)

Thanks Nick. It looks like I will be meeting up with you at Towton about 17 miles into your ride. That's 55 for me. So once you have a depart time sorted I will start mine early enough to meet you there. I will probably be riding a blue 1970's Peugeot which I rescued from a skip.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jun 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> Thanks Nick. It looks like I will be meeting up with you at Towton about 17 miles into your ride. That's 55 for me. So once you have a depart time sorted I will start mine early enough to meet you there. I will probably be riding a blue 1970's Peugeot which I rescued from a skip.



17 miles to Towton so I'm guessing about 1030 based on a 0900 start from Leeds Station. It depends how fiddly it is to get out of Leeds. All those road crossings and traffic lights hammer the avg speed.I'll have a better idea once I've done the recce which will be some time July/August.


----------



## mike3121 (26 Jun 2016)

Almost time to book train tickets


----------



## tommaguzzi (26 Jun 2016)

OK Nick. I did a recce up to Towton today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/621674937

Riding the old Peugeot with the usual westerly crosswind I did it in 3h 25mins 15 mph average.
I was bolloxed when got home though, I had forgotten just how hard riding 52_42 chain rings with just 5 at the back is. 
So it looks like a not to terrible 6.30 kick off for me.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jun 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> OK Nick. I did a recce up to Towton today.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/621674937
> 
> ...



You can relax. I've ordered a nice tailwind especially for the day


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2016)

nickyboy said:


> You can relax. I've ordered a nice tailwind especially for the day


Good, but remember to cancel those thunderstorms. Busdennis forgot on his ride yesterday and the results were scary!


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jun 2016)

For those stopping over Saturday night and maybe doing a bit of cycling on the Sunday in the N Yorkshire Moors, this bad boy is within easy reach






I will not be trying that, particularly after enjoying Scarborough's hospitality the night before


----------



## DiddlyDodds (3 Jul 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'm also playing around with a slightly hiller version that you may be interested in. The first 50 miles are exactly the same as the one above but it then disappears off into the North Yorshire Moors. I will offer this as an alternative if folk want something a bit more challenging



Just did the C2C in day last weekend and it went over the Yorkshire Moors from Ingleby, and i can vouch for the fact the moors are more than a little hilly, they are VERY hilly


----------



## mike3121 (3 Jul 2016)

nickyboy said:


> 5) I think the Leeds locals would agree that the first few miles are not particularly easy cycling so for those participants who don't like the idea of cycling out of the city I will propose another meet up point near Crossgates station. Riders could take a local train from Leeds station to Crossgates station if they fel that cycling out of the city was a dealbreaker. That would shorten the ride to something like 70 miles



I think I will be taking this option
there is a train leaves Leeds station at 09:25 and arrives at Crossgates station at 09:31, should be time for a bacon butty before you all arrive there 
or there is a train leaves at 08:52 and arrives at 08:58 plenty of time for a full English


----------



## nickyboy (3 Jul 2016)

mike3121 said:


> I think I will be taking this option
> there is a train leaves Leeds station at 09:25 and arrives at Crossgates station at 09:31, should be time for a bacon butty before you all arrive there
> or there is a train leaves at 08:52 and arrives at 08:58 plenty of time for a full English


I suspect the 09.25 should be fine. It is 7 tricky miles with plenty of junctions to get to Crossgates so I can't see us doing it in less than half an hour. You may have to eat your butty with one hand and steer with the other though


----------



## growingvegetables (3 Jul 2016)

[QUOTE="mike3121, post: 4350481, member: 41143"... should be time for a bacon butty before you all arrive there [/QUOTE]
Easy.

There will be a small catch though - you'll have to have them lined up forthe rest of us on arrival . NO ketchup or brown sauce on mine, please. 

Hmm - a wee challenge for you ............................................ no bacon on mine, please


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jul 2016)

We're talking trains........

The Advance tickets are all on sale now

For info, I'm planning on organising a little Friday evening carb loading session at the Marble Arch in Manchester again. I will get the train from Manchester to Leeds on Saturday morning. As mentioned upthread, the route is very nice over the Pennines and only takes about 50 minutes

I'll be getting the 07.57 out of Piccadilly which gets to Leeds at 08.46 and costs about £6. Alternative is the 07.51 from Manchester Victoria if that is better for you


----------



## mike3121 (18 Jul 2016)

Train tickets booked

Arrive at Cross Gates station 09:31


----------



## StuAff (20 Jul 2016)

I too am out. Took one look at the fares- Leeds and York both astronomical- and decided to pass.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jul 2016)

User13710 said:


> Sorry, but I'm out. The cost of travel, food, and accommodation is just too great, and I'll only have been back from the Fridays Tour for a few days, so I'm having to look carefully at finances as it is. I'm sure it will be a grand day out.





StuAff said:


> I too am out. Took one look at the fares- Leeds and York both astronomical- and decided to pass.



What a pity. Hope the fares up to Manchester aren't similarly expensive for those thinking of that route

I'm going to do the full route recce in the next week or two so will post some hopefully nice piccies to get folk in the mood


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jul 2016)

StuAff said:


> I too am out. Took one look at the fares- Leeds and York both astronomical- and decided to pass.



Look at fares from Scarborough - York and York - Leeds. You might find that makes the same journey quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Jul 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Look at fares from Scarborough - York and York - Leeds. You might find that makes the same journey quite a bit cheaper.



For fairly complicated journeys such as London - Leeds then Scarborough - London return I would use a website like this

https://raileasy.trainsplit.com/main.aspx

As @NorthernDave says the leg out of Scarborough is not available as an Advance ticket so trying to book Scarborough - anywhere means the standard booking websites don't show the Advance options from, say, York


----------



## StuAff (20 Jul 2016)

nickyboy said:


> For fairly complicated journeys such as London - Leeds then Scarborough - London return I would use a website like this
> 
> https://raileasy.trainsplit.com/main.aspx
> 
> As @NorthernDave says the leg out of Scarborough is not available as an Advance ticket so trying to book Scarborough - anywhere means the standard booking websites don't show the Advance options from, say, York


I only looked at trains up, that was enough...have just rechecked on Raileasy and the prices did not get any better..both ways would be well over £100 regardless of time of travel.


----------



## mike3121 (21 Jul 2016)

My ticket from Scarborough to Leeds £7.20

National Rail Enquiries


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2016)

I looked at prices from Brighton (going via Manc both ways) and it came out at £75 ish


----------



## Kestevan (22 Jul 2016)

I've just looked at the cost of travel and it's outrageous. A whole £5.50.
Well I for one am not prepared to put up with such outright robbery. I'll be riding to Leeds instead, that'll cost me nowt*


* If it's raining/I get up late/can't be arsed I reserve the right to chicken out and get the train anyway..........


----------



## nickyboy (29 Jul 2016)

Subject to best day weatherwise I'm going to do a full recce the week after next. That will include a coffee stop at Cawood, a lunch stop at Malton and Fish and Chips at Scarborough. Maybe a pint or two before getting the train home too. Anyone who fancies it can tag along. One proviso is that it will be at a reasonable pace (about 16mph) rather than the more social pace we will ride on the day. Without wanting to sound rude, if you can't manage that pace for 80 miles or so (albeit there will be a decent tailwind on the day I choose) then please save your ride for the Big Day. When the day is fixed I'll post here with timings etc


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jul 2016)

Is that 16 mph moving average, or 16 mph including stops?


----------



## si_c (29 Jul 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Is that 16 mph moving average, or 16 mph including stops?



I'd guess the latter tbh.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jul 2016)

16 mph on the flat is not too difficult, especially with a tailwind, but if stops mean averaging 20 mph when moving, that is a tougher task!


----------



## nickyboy (30 Jul 2016)

si_c said:


> I'd guess the latter tbh.



No way, I like my stops I do

16mph is a guess. I did that average Glossop - Scarborough last year which is quite a bit longer and hillier (Pennines and the Wolds). What I was trying to say is that it won't be 12-13mph like the Big Adventure pace


----------



## mike3121 (4 Aug 2016)

Has the decision been made on which pub is the finishing line?


----------



## si_c (4 Aug 2016)

Looks like I'm changing plans, Wife has decided that seeing as we're going away at the end of the year, a few days in Scarborough is not that exciting and she'd rather spend the money on a "proper" holiday. Don't understand to be honest. Either way I'm going to be doing the ride, but I'll have to get the last train back to Liverpool on the day (20:50) so should be ok for food and a beer, but not staying over. 

On the upside, the train gets in at midnight, so I'll have to ride through the tunnel to get home. Bonus


----------



## nickyboy (5 Aug 2016)

mike3121 said:


> Has the decision been made on which pub is the finishing line?



Unfortunately not yet

I've asked on here for some suggestions from locals but nothing yet. It needs to be big enough for a reasonable number, not too far from the train station, ideally(although not essential) that it serves food Saturday evening and...of course...it has a reasonable beer selection

I will be riding to Scarborough for the recce this coming Monday. If I have time to scout out options then I will do. But I would prefer local recommendations if possible


----------



## nickyboy (5 Aug 2016)

si_c said:


> Looks like I'm changing plans, Wife has decided that seeing as we're going away at the end of the year, a few days in Scarborough is not that exciting and she'd rather spend the money on a "proper" holiday. Don't understand to be honest. Either way I'm going to be doing the ride, but I'll have to get the last train back to Liverpool on the day (20:50) so should be ok for food and a beer, but not staying over.
> 
> On the upside, the train gets in at midnight, so I'll have to ride through the tunnel to get home. Bonus



If you get a wriggle on after the Malton lunch stop you should make Scarborough 5pm latest so plenty of time for fish and chips and a few beers. As mentioned in the post above I'm looking for a pub close to the station as well


----------



## si_c (5 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> If you get a wriggle on after the Malton lunch stop you should make Scarborough 5pm latest so plenty of time for fish and chips and a few beers. As mentioned in the post above I'm looking for a pub close to the station as well



That's broadly what I was thinking, couple of beers  then snooze on the train home. It's the TP, so direct, and it's the last one, so I'm sure they'll wake me up when I get there


----------



## mike3121 (5 Aug 2016)

I have spotted a Wetherpoons, The Lord Rosebery, a 2 minute walk from the train station


----------



## si_c (5 Aug 2016)

mike3121 said:


> I have spotted a Wetherpoons, The Lord Rosebery, a 2 minute walk from the train station



I'm liking the sound of that.


----------



## si_c (5 Aug 2016)

User said:


> In London you are never more than 20 feet from a Wetherspoons, a rat, or a Man U supporter.



Aren't the last two the same thing?


----------



## nickyboy (7 Aug 2016)

mike3121 said:


> I have spotted a Wetherpoons, The Lord Rosebery, a 2 minute walk from the train station



and there's a Wetherspoons in Leeds Station so you can do the mammoth brekkie there, coffee stop @23 miles, lunch stop @53 miles, fish and chips in Scarborough then a little light supper in the Lord Rosebery


----------



## si_c (7 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> and there's a Wetherspoons in Leeds Station so you can do the mammoth brekkie there, coffee stop @23 miles, lunch stop @53 miles, fish and chips in Scarborough then a little light supper in the Lord Rosebery



Yup, spoons for breakfast. it still rankle s a little that I had no breakfast for the m2l ride this year. Better planning required this time.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Have you calculated a net calorie gain or loss for the day?



By my calculations that should be sufficient for the 2016 Transcontinental race


----------



## rich p (7 Aug 2016)

The breakfast coffee in the Llan 'spoons was truly awful.


----------



## mythste (8 Aug 2016)

Hope the weathers a little calmer for you over that way than this today Nick! Good luck with the recce.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Aug 2016)

Full route recce done today and now back home. Just a couple of little modifications to the route but other than that I'm happy with it.

In summary, a couple of miles of tricky urban stuff. Luckily I had local @growingvegetables as far as Crossgates. Non Northerners will get to know the word "ginnel" in the first few miles. It quickly gets out of the city and then there's a few suburban miles and then we're out into the countryside for some rolling miles as far as Cawood. On the way we go through Towton, site of one of the battles in the War of the Roses.





Cawood is at 23 miles and there is a nice café in a holiday home complex. Here's the menu and the view







20 very flat miles through agricultural fields with very few villages and then we are at Stamford Bridge. As mentioned upthread, there is a major reenactment taking place when we pass through. This is the Bridge with the Derwent in the distance




The next 11 miles are probably the hilliest of the whole ride as we skirt around the Yorkshire Wolds heading to Malton for the next café stop. However none of the hills are particularly long or steep. Had lunch in the Yorkshire Tea Rooms which were OK. Nothing fancy. There are fancier cafes in Malton if folk prefer. Here is the menu




From there it's 28 easy miles to Scarborough mainly along the Derwent Valley.




Until we finally get to the jewel in the Yorkshire coast.....





I'll write some proper ride notes as usual. Ideally I would prefer a lunch stop earlier than Malton but there isn't anywhere. It really is the Empty Quarter. Malton is a bit close to Scarborough for my liking so we will probably need to have something to eat in Cawood (23 miles) , something light in Malton (54 miles) and then fish and chips in Scarborough (82 miles)

I'll update the ridewithgps files asap


----------



## nickyboy (11 Aug 2016)

A couple more things to add.....

I had a bit of a ride around the town centre looking at pubs on Monday. TBH, there aren't many great options that meet our criteria. I think we will have to go with Wetherspoons as it's big, close to the station and serves food. The only downside is that there is nowhere to store bikes for those heading back in the evening. An option would be to take them to the station and lock them to the proper bike racks on the platform inside the station. The station is about 1minute walk from Wetherspoons

The train management seem pretty relaxed about bikes on the trains. There is an official bike space designed for two bikes with Velcro straps. There were four bikes there on Monday and nobody was bothered


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2016)

@Littgull and I are booked on the 18:50 back from Scarborough. We won't be drinking with you, but hope to have enough time for the fish and chips!

I got my ticket for £6.85 using my Senior Railcard. The return ticket to Leeds was another £4.70. 

I'm looking forward to catching up with familiar faces, and meeting the rest of you for the first time!


----------



## nickyboy (24 Aug 2016)

ColinJ said:


> @Littgull and I are booked on the 18:50 back from Scarborough. We won't be drinking with you, but hope to have enough time for the fish and chips!
> 
> I got my ticket for £6.85 using my Senior Railcard. The return ticket to Leeds was another £4.70.
> 
> I'm looking forward to catching up with familiar faces, and meeting the rest of you for the first time!



Good stuff. Here is the official flat route that I'll also stick in Post #1 on this thread. You will see there's a rural route off the main road into Scarborough that we are planning to take. Bearing in mind your train time you should be aware that you can skim a few minutes off the ride by continuing on the main road into Scarborough as we meet up with it again later

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13665401


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2016)

Ah, when I looked at the original route I thought you would change those 2 short sections!

I think there should be plenty of time to do the full route. I'd want to be setting off from Malton no later than (say) 16:45 to allow some potential stoppage time on the run into Scarborough. I can't see that being a problem unless there was the _Headwind-From-Hell_ on the 24th, but you have booked us a tailwind for the day, haven't you?  

Brian and I will have the route on our Garmins so we could always go on ahead if we needed to.


----------



## si_c (24 Aug 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I can't see that being a problem unless there was the _Headwind-From-Hell_ on the 24th, but you have booked us a tailwind for the day, haven't you?


We were promised a tailwind for the Llandudno ride. It was all lies.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2016)

si_c said:


> We were promised a tailwind for the Llandudno ride. It was all lies.



My recollection is of a pleasant tailwind until the coffee stop, a bit of a side wind until lunch. I then recall the merest hint of a zephyr of a headwind along the seafront to Llandudno.

Some folk are never happy


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2016)

Here is the final version of the alternative (slightly) longer and (somewhat) hiller variant of the route. I'll stick it on post#1 too

It is exactly the same to Malton @54 milles, then it heads off into the southern bit of the North Yorkshire Moors and then arrives into Scarborough by the same route as the flatter variant

Entirely up to individuals which one they choose. FWIW I will do the flatter route as most of it after Malton is nice and easy cycling and I will probably do some hillier stuff Sunday, depending on how Saturday night goes of course

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/13704931


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2016)

mike3121 said:


> I think I will be taking this option
> there is a train leaves Leeds station at 09:25 and arrives at Crossgates station at 09:31, should be time for a bacon butty before you all arrive there
> or there is a train leaves at 08:52 and arrives at 08:58 plenty of time for a full English



Having done the recce the 09.25 will be fine. There is no chance of us getting to the Crosgates meet up before 09.45 because there are so many junctions, pelican crossing as the like in the first couple of miles. This should give you time for a bacon butty and then ride to the meetup from Crossgates station which is about 2-3 minutes away


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Here is the final version of the alternative (slightly) longer and (somewhat) hiller variant of the route. I'll stick it on post#1 too
> 
> It is exactly the same to Malton @54 milles, then it heads off into the southern bit of the North Yorkshire Moors and then arrives into Scarborough by the same route as the flatter variant
> 
> ...


The hillier route that you posted comes into Scarborough from the north rather than the south! I have done the calculations below based on that, but it would be easier just to drop down to the other route and come in on that.

If the weather is okay on the day and we leave Malton in good time (by 15:00?) then I'd be tempted by that hillier ending. I think @Littgull would probably join me unless he decides that he fancies the flat route as a change from our local hills. I'd be happy to be navigator for anybody else who fancies it.

If we left by 15:00, we would only have to aim to average about 16 kph (10 mph) for the 52 km (33 miles) from Malton to Scarborough in order for me (and Littgull?) to be relaxed about catching the 18:50 train. At that speed, we would arrive with half an hour to spare I wouldn't want to cut it finer than that though. It looks like about 600 m (2,000 ft) of climbing from Malton to Scarborough by your route.

If there isn't any interest in the hills, the weather is bad, or we are running late then I'll stick with everyone else on the flatter route.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2016)

ColinJ said:


> The hillier route that you posted comes into Scarborough from the north rather than the south! I have done the calculations below based on that, but it would be easier just to drop down to the other route and come in on that.
> 
> If the weather is okay on the day and we leave Malton in good time (by 15:00?) then I'd be tempted by that hillier ending. I think @Littgull would probably join me unless he decides that he fancies the flat route as a change from our local hills. I'd be happy to be navigator for anybody else who fancies it.
> 
> ...



Yes, thanks for that. I've updated the run into Scarborough on the hillier option so it should be the same as the flatter one now

The end of the ride is the Chippy. But bear in mind that the train station is probably about 10 minutes cycling on from there


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2016)

Or even the shortcut shown in blue here ...


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2016)

I need to sort out in my head what my plan is for this. And book tickets and bedrooms.


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2016)

rich p said:


> I need to sort out in my head what my plan is for this. And book tickets and bedrooms.



Just get yourself to the Marble Arch in Manchester Friday night Sep 23 and we'll take it from there. I'm sure you'll be able to rely on the kindness of others (not my kindness I hasten to add)


----------



## Venod (26 Aug 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Or even the shortcut shown in blue here ...



The better shortcut IMO would be from Hackness to Suffield an uphill to Suffield but a nice long descent down into Scarborough.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Aug 2016)

Folk can take whatever shortcuts they want on the ride if they're short of time or a bit knackered

But the official route is fixed now and folk can download whenever they like.

Please note that I've extended the route slightly so it no longer finishes at the Chippy. It now finishes at the Wetherspoons in Scarborough. This is about a minute from the station. So anyone getting the train back or popping into the pub for a quick pint can stop off at the chippy and then continue to follow the route after that

I know some folk will have the fish and chips and then dump the bike at their accommodation and then come to the pub. If you're one of these you need to sort out your route from the chippy to accommodation then accommodation to the pub. My routemaster skills do not extend this far


----------



## Buck (26 Aug 2016)

I'm hoping to attend this as it sounds a great ride. 

I just need to sort logistics before confirming.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Aug 2016)

Buck said:


> I'm hoping to attend this as it sounds a great ride.
> 
> I just need to sort logistics before confirming.



No problem, it's all very relaxed. I'll stick you on the "Expressions of Interest" list in post #1. The idea is that nearer the date you give me a firm yes or no when you know yourself. The Expressions list gets you the ride notes I'll send out soonish and any other messages I need to send to potential participants


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2016)

The chippy has some splendid reviews online so I hope that Littgull and I have time to see if we agree! 

I think that both the flat and hilly versions of the route look great. I'll put all the variations on my GPS and choose which one to do as the ride progresses.


----------



## doughnut (26 Aug 2016)

Is Mrs @mythste still going? Mrs doughnut was asking today. We've not booked any accommodation yet, but probably will this weekend. I will probably get a lift from her to Leeds, and she will drive onto Scarborough so should be there about lunchtime or early afternoon.


----------



## doughnut (26 Aug 2016)

Oops, pressed send to quickly - same deal as normal, if you are able to catch us at Leeds then you can throw your bags into the back of our car and pick them up later on at the chip shop or pub.


----------



## nickyboy (26 Aug 2016)

doughnut said:


> Oops, pressed send to quickly - same deal as normal, if you are able to catch us at Leeds then you can throw your bags into the back of our car and pick them up later on at the chip shop or pub.



I'd not considered this additional layer of complexity. I think the pick up/drop off car park is Aire St. Can a local confirm ?@growingvegetables @NorthernDave @User46386

This will all be in the Ride Notes. But what this means is that if you are arriving by train you will need the NORTH exit to Leeds Station to get to the car park (and also if you want to go to Mac D or Wetherspoons for breakfast) but we will meet at the SOUTH exit. You can only officially exit once with your ticket. So you will have to ask the attendant at the NORTH exit if you can pop out, then pop back in. Then you need to exit officially (it will take your train ticket) via the SOUTH exit

@growingvegetables confirms that the attendant has no problem with this arrangement


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Aug 2016)

The pick up / drop off and car park is indeed at the Aire Street entrance which is through the North ticket barrier and out along the old concourse through the ticket hall by Wetherspoons. There is no parking (officially) at the South entrance, just drop off and I'm told that no waiting is enforced.

Edit to add staff on the barrier are usually quite helpful so it shouldn't be a problem, just ask - as @nickyboy says do NOT put your ticket in the barrier as it will retain it.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Aug 2016)

As the Leeds Station situation is a tiny bit complicated what with North Exits, South Exits, ticket barriers, Pick up/Drop off etc etc I've annotated the Station map to help those arriving by train. This will all be in the ride notes but just in case you can't follow my ramblings.....

It's very important you follow the instructions about not putting your ticket into the ticket barrier machine at the North exit. It will swallow your ticket and then you will have to find your way outside the station to get to the South Exit meet up point and it's not easy


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2016)

I've always used the normal (North) exit. I didn't even realise that there IS a different exit. It's a good job you made a point of clarifying that or I would have gone straight out of the other exit from habit!


----------



## si_c (27 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> As the Leeds Station situation is a tiny bit complicated what with North Exits, South Exits, ticket barriers, Pick up/Drop off etc etc I've annotated the Station map to help those arriving by train. This will all be in the ride notes but just in case you can't follow my ramblings.....
> 
> It's very important you follow the instructions about not putting your ticket into the ticket barrier machine at the North exit. It will swallow your ticket and then you will have to find your way outside the station to get to the South Exit meet up point and it's not easy


I appreciate this may just be me being annoying, but would it perhaps not be easier to rearrange the meeting point to outside wetherspoons at the station, this would solve these issues, albeit with a minor rerouting of the start. Tell me to STFU though if I'm wrong


----------



## nickyboy (27 Aug 2016)

si_c said:


> I appreciate this may just be me being annoying, but would it perhaps not be easier to rearrange the meeting point to outside wetherspoons at the station, this would solve these issues, albeit with a minor rerouting of the start. Tell me to STFU though if I'm wrong



When you take the North Exit you have no option but to follow the one way system adding about a mile of urban cycling so it's a non starter

Really the ticket barrier thing is easy. Providing you remember. So yeah, STFU


----------



## si_c (27 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> When you take the North Exit you have no option but to follow the one way system adding about a mile of urban cycling so it's a non starter
> 
> Really the ticket barrier thing is easy. Providing you remember. So yeah, STFU


Duly S'ingTFU


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2016)

I took my bike through Leeds once on the way down to the Midlands. I had nearly an hour to kill so I decided to nip out and visit a bike shop in the city centre. The ticket barrier staff let me out without me having to put my ticket in the machine.

I found the bike shop and spent 20 minutes buying a few bits and pieces, and then set off back to the station, which I thought would only take me a few minutes. WRONG! I got totally confused by the one-way system and ended up in a mad panic trying to find my way back. I ended up back at the station with less than 5 minutes to spare. 

So, I would certainly second that STFU ... I'm not going to budge from the station without a guide to help me escape from the city! 

(I found that the best way to cycle out of Leeds was to catch a train to Garforth and cycle from there instead!)


----------



## Venod (27 Aug 2016)

If you forget all the warnings and inadvertantly put your ticket in the machine never to be seen again and find yourself outside Wetherspoons without a ticket to get back on the station, this is a good route to get to the south side without negotiating the one way system, there are a few steps to negotiate.


http://walkit.com/themed-walk/leeds...eds-station-circular-between-river-and-canal/


----------



## mythste (28 Aug 2016)

doughnut said:


> Is Mrs @mythste still going? Mrs doughnut was asking today. We've not booked any accommodation yet, but probably will this weekend. I will probably get a lift from her to Leeds, and she will drive onto Scarborough so should be there about lunchtime or early afternoon.



Unfortunately we've gone through a bit of a "conscious uncoupling"  But thanks for the thought!

I'm not going to be making it to this one, I've got two weeks off work around those dates and I'm going to go and find myself on a tour of wales. Couldn't afford the air fare to go and find some Tibetan monk to give me head a wobble, but I hear Wales is basically the same.


----------



## doughnut (28 Aug 2016)

Sorry to hear about that @mythste - hope the tour through Wales goes ok and hope we'll meet on a ride soon. All the best to you.

Been watching your other tour related threads with much interest, as maybe next year I will be touring on the odd long weekend.


----------



## middleagecyclist (28 Aug 2016)

Hi. About to book train tickets. What time are we away from Leeds station please? Ta


----------



## nickyboy (28 Aug 2016)

middleagecyclist said:


> Hi. About to book train tickets. What time are we away from Leeds station please? Ta



0900 depart. I'm going to get the 0757 from Manchester Piccadilly, gets in at 0846

Edit to add.....just enough time to stroll to Maccy Ds and get Sausage & Egg Mc Muffin


----------



## middleagecyclist (28 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> 0900 depart. I'm going to get the 0757 from Manchester Piccadilly, gets in at 0846


Just booked same train. Coach B seat 28. See you then!


----------



## nickyboy (28 Aug 2016)

middleagecyclist said:


> Just booked same train. Coach B seat 28. See you then!



I think there will be several of us on this train. I'm actually getting on at Stalybridge


----------



## si_c (28 Aug 2016)

Just booked my tickets from Liverpool. On the 7.12 TPT, which gets in at 08.40, so it seems slightly earlier than the Manchester train. Booked on the 20.50 return from Scarborough.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Aug 2016)

tommaguzzi said:


> Thanks Nick. It looks like I will be meeting up with you at Towton about 17 miles into your ride. That's 55 for me. So once you have a depart time sorted I will start mine early enough to meet you there. I will probably be riding a blue 1970's Peugeot which I rescued from a skip.



Looking back through the thread...

Towton isn't an "official" stop but no problem at all for you to wait for us there. I can't see us getting there much before 1030 as the first few miles out of Leeds will be slow. In the unlikely event that we are ahead of schedule we won't wait but I'm sure you can have some fun catching us up before we get to the Cawood coffee stop which is about 9 miles after Towton


----------



## nickyboy (31 Aug 2016)

A few days in Whitby at end of summer hols and took train to Scarborough

This is how you have to imagine it will (OK "may") look. North Bay looking south to the Castle


----------



## middleagecyclist (31 Aug 2016)

Can I just warn everyone I will finish an MSc on 22 September and as a result may be quite hyper for a few days after this. I may well require alcohol on arrival in Scarborough if I am in a hyperexcited state after the ride. I find single malts and real ale have a suitable calming effect. Just sayin...


----------



## si_c (31 Aug 2016)

nickyboy said:


> This is how you have to imagine it *will *(OK "may") look. North Bay looking south to the Castle



Nobody reads the small print. Expectations have been set.


----------



## mike3121 (31 Aug 2016)

@nickyboy It had better look like that, I will be there for the week


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2016)

I was going to keep this news a secret, but the excitement is too much to contain ... 

When Scarborough council heard about nickyboy's plans for a _Yorkshire Adventure _they immediately set up a committee whose remit was to plan a spectacular welcome for us. They arranged for a small-scale test event to be held earlier in the year so that any problems could be ironed out, The details must be _just right_ for us. The event featured the same run round to the North Bay that we will be taking. It went very well, except for one significant hitch which will soon become apparent to you if you watch this recording with the sound turned up ... 



Don't worry - the committee arranged for the plastic trumpet wielded by a spectator next to the cameraman to be smashed into a thousand pieces_. _A more refined welcome awaits _us_!


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Aug 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I was going to keep this news a secret, but the excitement is too much to contain ...
> 
> When Scarborough council heard about nickyboy's plans for a _Yorkshire Adventure _they immediately set up a committee whose remit was to plan a spectacular welcome for us. They arranged for a small-scale test event to be held earlier in the year so that any problems could be ironed out, The details must be _just right_ for us. The event featured the same run round to the North Bay that we will be taking. It went very well, except for one significant hitch which will soon become apparent to you if you watch this recording with the sound turned up ...
> 
> ...




Can I just say now that if I'm approaching anywhere near that speed around North Bay after 80-odd miles, I fully expect to be asked to provide a sample...


----------



## nickyboy (2 Sep 2016)

Ride Notes are now available here

Can everyone who is planning to do the ride have a read of these? Any questions please PM me so as not to clog up the thread. Any questions that I think should have a wider audience I will post on here along with my reply or clarification


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Sep 2016)

Ooh - I had forgotten all about this! I have just booked a room with Airbnb about 15 mins walk from Wetherspoons. We will be cycling from home and meeting up with you in Malton if that's ok.
Intend to cycle back to Knaresborough on Sunday. Or maybe train to York and cycle back from there if head is a bit fuzzy!


----------



## nickyboy (2 Sep 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> Ooh - I had forgotten all about this! I have just booked a room with Airbnb about 15 mins walk from Wetherspoons. We will be cycling from home and meeting up with you in Malton if that's ok.
> Intend to cycle back to Knaresborough on Sunday. Or maybe train to York and cycle back from there if head is a bit fuzzy!



Of course OK. Where folk start from or finish at is entirely flexible and up to them

Given we will be about 54 miles into the ride our arrival time into Malton may be subject to change. What happens is I rely on the more technocratic participants to run some live tracking gizmo so folk can see where we are


----------



## si_c (2 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Of course OK. Where folk start from or finish at is entirely flexible and up to them
> 
> Given we will be about 54 miles into the ride our arrival time into Malton may be subject to change. What happens is I rely on the more technocratic participants to run some live tracking gizmo so folk can see where we are



I'm sure I can probably run something same as last time.


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

I've had a quick shuftie, but has anyone got any suggestions for a place to stay on the Saturday night?


----------



## Julia9054 (4 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> I've had a quick shuftie, but has anyone got any suggestions for a place to stay on the Saturday night?


Use Airbnb. Just booked a room - several rooms right in the town centre showing as still available


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> Use Airbnb. Just booked a room - several rooms right in the town centre showing as still available


https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/1196...heckout=25-09-2016&guests=1&s=FmAgKyrh&sug=50
Waddya fink, Julia?


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/1196...heckout=25-09-2016&guests=1&s=FmAgKyrh&sug=50
> Waddya fink, Julia?


Check in 3 to 5.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/1196...heckout=25-09-2016&guests=1&s=FmAgKyrh&sug=50
> Waddya fink, Julia?



To give you an idea that's about the price of the cheapest B&B in Scarborough. There are a zillion places to get breakfast nearby too. It's about a 10 minute walk from the pub we're meeting in


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> To give you an idea that's about the price of the cheapest B&B in Scarborough


That's what bothers me Nick!


----------



## Julia9054 (4 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/1196...heckout=25-09-2016&guests=1&s=FmAgKyrh&sug=50
> Waddya fink, Julia?


That is where i am staying! Cara seems very nice and has agreed to store our bikes in her house


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> Check in 3 to 5.


I'm hoping that Cara will be accommodating...

...Oh, behave, Crax


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm hoping that Cara will be accommodating...
> 
> ...Oh, behave, Crax


You'd better hope she's got more than one room!


----------



## Julia9054 (4 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> You'd better hope she's got more than one room!


Er - hope so!
I have used Airbnb about 8 times over the last couple of years. It always seems a bit of a risk/adventure but i can honestly say i have never had a bad one


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> You'd better hope she's got more than one room!





Julia9054 said:


> Er - hope so!
> I have used Airbnb about 8 times over the last couple of years. It always seems a bit of a risk/adventure but i can honestly say i have never had a bad one


I'm in.
Hey, Julia, Cara said it would be fine as long as I can put up with your snoring


----------



## Buck (4 Sep 2016)

Unfortunately I will be travelling home the same night as Mrs Buck has reminded me that we have a family event planned for the Sunday. 

Would have been good to stay over and have a good natter and a few drinks afterwards !!


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Sep 2016)

Unfortunately it looks like I've left it too late to book my train ticket - my fault, but there you go.
There are no longer any cycle reservations left on the 18:50 from Scarborough and (despite the fact that a blind eye is normally turned), I really don't want to run the risk of not being allowed on the train home, especially as it would be a train specific ticket.
I think that it might be cutting it a bit fine to book on the 17:50, just in case we get held up, and the 19:50 wouldn't see me getting home until after 10pm which is too late.

That's the bad news. 

The good news is that I'll still do the ride, but turn back somewhere around the York / Stamford Bridge area.  Or the other thought is that we are due in Malton at 14:30 so I could get a train from there...

@nickyboy how approximate are the times on the ride notes? Just to give me an idea if I can chance the earlier train without it being a stressful dash for the station. Thanks.

(On a related note, I've just spent 20 minutes on hold trying to speak to someone at Worst Transpennine Express about cycle reservations but not managed to get through to anyone, despite my call 'being important' to them...)


----------



## middleagecyclist (6 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> I think that it might be cutting it a bit fine to book on the 17:50, just in case we get held up...


I've got a a reservation and bike place on the 17:50hrs but wanted the 18:50hrs. If it looks like it is getting a bit fine I'll push on ahead. I know the shortest way to the station missing the last 3 miles or so around the headland. I used to live there so, while I hope to complete the whole ride, this would not be a huge blow. You are welcome to join me if you wish?


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Unfortunately it looks like I've left it too late to book my train ticket - my fault, but there you go.
> There are no longer any cycle reservations left on the 18:50 from Scarborough and (despite the fact that a blind eye is normally turned), I really don't want to run the risk of not being allowed on the train home, especially as it would be a train specific ticket.
> I think that it might be cutting it a bit fine to book on the 17:50, just in case we get held up, and the 19:50 wouldn't see me getting home until after 10pm which is too late.
> 
> ...



Pity about the bike reservations. When I got the train back from Scarborough after my recce the train management weren't bothered at all about how many were on the train but I appreciate you want a bit of certainty

Arrival times are really dependent on the weather. With a SW/W we will easily make those times. A still day should be OK. Easterly will be tough. What I would do is push on from Malton, missing out my twiddly bits and go directly to Scarborough station. Its about 20 direct miles so the 17.50 should be easy to get.Worst case scenario is that you find you can't make it in time due to a raging headwind. In that case you have a leisurely stop at Malton and wait for the 17.50 from Scarborough (as you have an Advance ticket you can get on anywhere on the route and it is still valid. I think the same would apply to your bike reservation too)


----------



## Buck (6 Sep 2016)

I might be being naive but I'm just going to chance it on the train with my bike. Haven't booked a ticket yet but likely to be the 18:50 me thinks.


----------



## si_c (6 Sep 2016)

Buck said:


> I might be being naive but I'm just going to chance it on the train with my bike. Haven't booked a ticket yet but likely to be the 18:50 me thinks.



I've not got a bike reservation yet, I'll so that tomorrow I reckon. Don't expect there's going to be so many on the 8.50


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Sep 2016)

middleagecyclist said:


> I've got a a reservation and bike place on the 17:50hrs but wanted the 18:50hrs. If it looks like it is getting a bit fine I'll push on ahead. I know the shortest way to the station missing the last 3 miles or so around the headland. I used to live there so, while I hope to complete the whole ride, this would not be a huge blow. You are welcome to join me if you wish?





nickyboy said:


> Pity about the bike reservations. When I got the train back from Scarborough after my recce the train management weren't bothered at all about how many were on the train but I appreciate you want a bit of certainty
> 
> Arrival times are really dependent on the weather. With a SW/W we will easily make those times. A still day should be OK. Easterly will be tough. What I would do is push on from Malton, missing out my twiddly bits and go directly to Scarborough station. Its about 20 direct miles so the 17.50 should be easy to get.Worst case scenario is that you find you can't make it in time due to a raging headwind. In that case you have a leisurely stop at Malton and wait for the 17.50 from Scarborough (as you have an Advance ticket you can get on anywhere on the route and it is still valid. I think the same would apply to your bike reservation too)



Cheers guys - I've booked a seat on the 17:50 from Scarborough and I'll pack my best legs for the day. 
Mrs ND has promised me that I can call at the chippy near home if I don't have time to go to the one in Scarborough...


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2016)

Buck said:


> I might be being naive but I'm just going to chance it on the train with my bike. Haven't booked a ticket yet but likely to be the 18:50 me thinks.



The issue of bike reservations is really up to each individual to weigh up. All I can say is that there were at least half a dozen on the Scarborough - Leeds train recently. I might make a reservation for Sunday's return trip (why wouldn't I) but if I change my plans and get a different train I think it won't be a problem.

My experience (and it's only my experience and isn't advice) is that so long as bikes aren't obstructing the carriage then they will take as many as want to get on


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Cheers guys - I've booked a seat on the 17:50 from Scarborough and I'll pack my best legs for the day.
> Mrs ND has promised me that I can call at the chippy near home if I don't have time to go to the one in Scarborough...



Here's what I'd do if the timings are going to plan on the day. Have something light and quick in Malton (the cafe's efficient anyway) and then get a wriggle on to Scarborough. There's plenty of time to go the really excellent chippy (it opens 1630 on a Saturday) and then get your train


----------



## si_c (6 Sep 2016)

If it's anything like the Llandudno ride there's likely to be a faster group anyway. I'm not likely to dawdle too much as I have limited beer time.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2016)

si_c said:


> If it's anything like the Llandudno ride there's likely to be a faster group anyway. I'm not likely to dawdle too much as I have limited beer time.



The roolz are as follows:

We all stick together until at least the first café stop. It is supposed to be a group ride after all

After the first stop we can split up into whatever groups we want. But with one proviso; if the weather is tricky, such as an Easterly, I want the faster riders to stick with the less fast to help them out. A lot of the ride is very exposed. Fast folk please do not ride off into the distance if the weather is causing others to struggle

After Malton (the late lunch stop) it's only 20 odd miles to go. Leave whenever you've finished eating as suits


----------



## si_c (6 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> The roolz are as follows:
> 
> We all stick together until at least the first café stop. It is supposed to be a group ride after all
> After Malton (the late lunch stop) it's only 20 odd miles to go. Leave whenever you've finished eating as suits



Yeah I meant pretty much that I wouldn't dawdle from Malton. Can always have some extra cake though


----------



## mike3121 (7 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> The roolz are as follows:
> 
> We all stick together until at least the first café stop. It is supposed to be a group ride after all
> 
> ...



Get me to Malton then feel free to leave me to complete at a more relaxed pace, I will get there before last orders at spoons


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Sep 2016)

Picked the train tickets up today for the journey back.
Two trains to catch and the machine dished out EIGHT seperate tickets...including a seat reservation ticket (marked "Seat ***" ) for the Northern service back from York even though Northern don't do seat reservations...


----------



## Wobblers (7 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> A few days in Whitby at end of summer hols and took train to Scarborough
> 
> This is how you have to imagine it will (OK "may") look. North Bay looking south to the Castle
> 
> View attachment 142009



Luckily the gale wind doesn't show up on photographs...

Alas, I'm going to have to bow out of this one: it turns out I'll be shoving samples in front of a particle accelerator that weekend.  I'll think of you downing your well deserved pints whilst I'll be stuck in the armpit of Oxfordshire changing samples at some ungodly hour. I suspect the words "Jammy sods" may be muttered at some point...


----------



## nickyboy (8 Sep 2016)

McWobble said:


> Luckily the gale wind doesn't show up on photographs...
> 
> Alas, I'm going to have to bow out of this one: it turns out I'll be shoving samples in front of a particle accelerator that weekend.  I'll think of you downing your well deserved pints whilst I'll be stuck in the armpit of Oxfordshire changing samples at some ungodly hour. I suspect the words "Jammy sods" may be muttered at some point...



Pity. But enjoy accelerating your particles (we will be similarly accelerating down the hill to Scarborough South Bay). I'll move you from the "Expressions of Interest" list to the "Expressed interest but can't make it" list. I'm maintain this so others can see who can't make it, rather than their names just disappear off the list


----------



## nickyboy (9 Sep 2016)

For anyone who fancies it, there will be the usual carbohydrate loading opportunity the evening before the ride

Pub as last time:http://www.marblebeers.com/marble-arch/

Doesn't matter of you're doing the ride or not, all welcome. This is a selection of what's "on" at the moment.....


----------



## Buck (9 Sep 2016)

A few pints of the Earl Grey IPA would ensure I struggled on the ride


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> For anyone who fancies it, there will be the usual carbohydrate loading opportunity the evening before the ride
> 
> Pub as last time:http://www.marblebeers.com/marble-arch/
> 
> ...



Sadly I'll be unable to join in the pre-loading as my passport has expired. 

Which is a shame as it would be worth it traveling over t'hill just to order a pint of Pint


----------



## doughnut (9 Sep 2016)

All being well I'll see you at the Marble Arch again. I'm going to try to have one less beer than last time though. What time you getting there, can't remember if it was 6.30 or 7.30 last time.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Sep 2016)

doughnut said:


> All being well I'll see you at the Marble Arch again. I'm going to try to have one less beer than last time though. What time you getting there, can't remember if it was 6.30 or 7.30 last time.



Good stuff. Anytime is good for me, one of the benefits of being self employed

I'm waiting for @rich p usual "New Mills" excuse for non-attendance


----------



## Buck (9 Sep 2016)

I ended up doing a small section of the ride today from Ulleskelf to Wheldrake (some of it the other way though!) as I went and did the 60 mile Selby Sportive route as a bit of a training ride. Looks a nice route Nick  although I had to battle the S/SSW wind  At least we'll be heading the other way with the tail wind!! <crossesfingers>

My musings are here : My Ride Today


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Good stuff. Anytime is good for me, one of the benefits of being self employed
> 
> I'm waiting for @rich p usual "New Mills" excuse for non-attendance


My plans are as yet undecided. I might do a couple of days riding beforehand, somewhere thereabouts, which would mean I'll be glugging my pre-race beer elsewhere. I'm feeling pretty indecisive!


----------



## doughnut (10 Sep 2016)

I used to be indecisive, but I'm not so sure that I am anymore.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2016)

mike3121 said:


> Get me to Malton then feel free to leave me to complete at a more relaxed pace, I will get there before last orders at spoons


Fish and Chips open until 8pm. But it's one of those only using v fresh fish. Apparently when they sell that day's supply then that's it......and I'm having fish for sure


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Fish and Chips open until 8pm. But it's one of those only using v fresh fish. Apparently when they sell that day's supply then that's it......and I'm having fish for sure


If so, maybe we'll find another plaice etc etc etc


----------



## nickyboy (10 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> If so, maybe we'll find another plaice etc etc etc



I'm sure you'll be a dab hand at that...etc etc


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Sep 2016)

rich p said:


> If so, maybe we'll find another plaice etc etc etc





nickyboy said:


> I'm sure you'll be a dab hand at that...etc etc



Not bad, but cod do better...


----------



## nickyboy (12 Sep 2016)

It's getting around to that time when we should start to firm up the rider list so I am sending a PM to everyone. If you could reply with "yes definitely", "no definitely" or "I'm still dithering" I'd appreciate it, along with where you intend riding to/from on the say so I can keep on top of everything.

Please send the reply to just me, don't copy everyone


----------



## Kestevan (12 Sep 2016)

@Steve H expressed some interest on joining in.....assuming he has a free day.

He's not on CC much these days, but he may well turn up...I'll try and get him to confirm.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Sep 2016)

Kestevan said:


> @Steve H expressed some interest on joining in.....assuming he has a free day.
> 
> He's not on CC much these days, but he may well turn up...I'll try and get him to confirm.



The more the merrier. I'll pop him on the "Expressions of Interest" for now until I hear one way or another


----------



## Crackle (12 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Please send the reply to just me, don't copy everyone


yeah, I didn't read that first. Apologies, everyone.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> yeah, I didn't read that first. Apologies, everyone.



You're not the only one


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Sep 2016)

Long range weather forecast courtesy of yr.no -

Leeds




Cawood



 Malton



 Scarborough


----------



## nickyboy (15 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Long range weather forecast courtesy of yr.no -
> 
> Leeds
> View attachment 144097
> ...



Blimey. If you wanted a perfect forecast that's it. I'm worried


----------



## Buck (15 Sep 2016)

Looks perfect. 

<fingers crossed>

Having said that, it's going to be a great ride regardless


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Blimey. If you wanted a perfect forecast that's it. I'm worried


There is plenty of time for the forecast to worsen and then improve again! The combination of less than perfect forecasting and the UK's rapidly changeable weather systems means that long range forecasts are pretty iffy!


----------



## si_c (15 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> There is plenty of time for the forecast to worsen and then improve again! The combination of less than perfect forecasting and the UK's rapidly changeable weather systems means that long range forecasts are pretty iffy!


I'll be happy if it's not raining.


----------



## doughnut (15 Sep 2016)

Amazing what you can do with Photoshop these days


----------



## Littgull (15 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> There is plenty of time for the forecast to worsen and then improve again! The combination of less than perfect forecasting and the UK's rapidly changeable weather systems means that long range forecasts are pretty iffy!





Absolutely. Worse case scenario is a viciously strong easterly headwind but the odds are thankfully against that!


----------



## Buck (19 Sep 2016)

@nickyboy I might have a friend joining us - he's just seeing if he can sort things for the weekend. 

PS weather forecast sill looks decent


----------



## nickyboy (19 Sep 2016)

Buck said:


> @nickyboy I might have a friend joining us - he's just seeing if he can sort things for the weekend.
> 
> PS weather forecast sill looks decent



I'm liking the sound of "moderate breeze, SSW". Other than the first couple of miles and the stretch before Malton, it sounds like an 80 mile freewheel to Scarborough*

* I may be slightly exaggerating and this in no way implies a contractual commitment on my part


----------



## ColinJ (19 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I'm liking the sound of "moderate breeze, SSW". Other than the first couple of miles and the stretch before Malton, it sounds like an 80 mile freewheel to Scarborough*
> 
> * I may be slightly exaggerating and this in no way implies a contractual commitment on my part


The BBC were suggesting a 21 mph tailwind this morning! I like a bit of help, but I would actually like to get SOME exercise on the ride. I will have to make sure that my brakes are dragging ...


----------



## si_c (19 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> The BBC were suggesting a 21 mph tailwind this morning! I like a bit of help, but I would actually like to get SOME exercise on the ride. I will have to make sure that my brakes are dragging ...



Mmm. Might try KiteBiking there.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDH6IqFnFrg


----------



## nickyboy (21 Sep 2016)

OK...it's T-3 so a final ping to those who haven't said one way or another. Ride Roolz are that if you don't confirm you don't just roll up on the day.

@growingvegetables
@Uncle Phil
@User46386
@busdennis
@Steve H

I am aware that a couple of potential participants are still undecided in addition and that's fine as they've let me know and they will confirm one way or another before the ride

A few housekeeping matters......

It looks like I will be busy on Friday night so I will probably not make the carb loading in Manchester. Please feel free to go ahead without me. If I can make it I will

I have a bit of a problem with getting out of Leeds on Saturday morning. I had a commitment from a local to guide us through the tricky first few km but that individual hasn't been on CC for about a month and isn't replying to PMs. I'm not 100% on this little stretch so I will have to get an earlier train Saturday morning to ride these kms again before we all set off together. So I won't be on the train I expected to be on and may not be having brekkie at that station

Can @doughnut let us know if Mrs D is still kindly offering to take bags and if so what the arrangements are?

Can @si_c run the glympse tracking again as it worked so well on the Llandudno ride? We are picking folk up at various points on the ride so this would be of great help plus any posting on this thread to show progress would be good. I'm invariably too busy being a mother hen on the day to do it myself

.......and finally.....the weather forecast seems to be quite unchanging these past few days so I suggest folk plan on the basis of current forecast for Saturday. It is dry (there may be rain overnight in Scarborough), quite mild with a high of about 19. It will be breezy with a cross wind the first half (we go W and the wind is S) then will become more of a tailwind in the afternoon. We'll keep an eye on changes to the forecast but it seems pretty good atm


----------



## si_c (21 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Can @si_c run the glympse tracking again as it worked so well on the Llandudno ride? We are picking folk up at various points on the ride so this would be of great help plus any posting on this thread to show progress would be good. I'm invariably too busy being a mother hen on the day to do it myself



Should be no problem, although I'll likely only run it as far as Malton as it can use quite a bit of battery, especially if there are signal blackspots, see how it goes.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Sep 2016)

si_c said:


> Should be no problem, although I'll likely only run it as far as Malton as it can use quite a bit of battery, especially if there are signal blackspots, see how it goes.



Should be fine as the last waif or stray we pick up is in Malton anyway

Can you do the idiot's guide please?


----------



## si_c (21 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Should be fine as the last waif or stray we pick up is in Malton anyway
> 
> Can you do the idiot's guide please?



Sure, for those that haven't used it before, Glympse (www.glympse.com) allows you to track individuals or groups using the app on their phones. You can either install the app on your phone or use the website to see where they are, providing they have shared their location with you. 

For groups, you can create a tag, and anyone can share their location with the tag, I've just created one "scarborough2016", which I will use on the day. Anyone else who wants to use glympse to share their location is welcome to use the same tag, and everyone will be able to see where they are too. On the day the website link will be https://www.glympse.com/!scarborough2016 so you can track through the website.

Any questions just give me a shout.


----------



## Buck (21 Sep 2016)

There's also Strava Beacon but I think this is more limited than glympse and not sure whether it uses less battery? I guess any app using GPS will drain the battery on a longer ride!


----------



## si_c (21 Sep 2016)

Buck said:


> There's also Strava Beacon but I think this is more limited than glympse and not sure whether it uses less battery? I guess any app using GPS will drain the battery on a longer ride!



I think it works on broadly the same principle, but as far as I understand it requires a premium account, and is a little less flexible. Glympse is free, and can show the locations of everyone who has joined the group in the same place, which is useful if the ride breaks up into groups.

Glympse also has a low power mode that does less frequent updates, and only when people are looking at where you are, which helps to conserve power a little.


----------



## Buck (21 Sep 2016)

si_c said:


> I think it works on broadly the same principle, but as far as I understand it requires a premium account, and is a little less flexible. Glympse is free, and can show the locations of everyone who has joined the group in the same place, which is useful if the ride breaks up into groups.
> 
> Glympse also has a low power mode that does less frequent updates, and only when people are looking at where you are, which helps to conserve power a little.



Sounds good - glympse it is


----------



## DiddlyDodds (21 Sep 2016)

I used Glimpse for the first time last weekend and very impressed with it, even in the hills where there is usually very limited signal it seemed to still work well.


----------



## doughnut (21 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Can @doughnut let us know if Mrs D is still kindly offering to take bags and if so what the arrangements are?


Sorry, I've left it all a bit late to get myself organised. Mrs D is good to take bags from Leeds to Scarborough - I need to look at the map tonight to sort out a meeting place. If I remember right, there were some messages upthread where anyone coming on the train will need to keep their ticket in order to get back through the station to the setting off point after giving Mrs D their bags. I'm wondering how I'm going to get through, since I will be on the wrong side of the station and not have a ticket.  Hopefully I will figure something out tonight.


----------



## si_c (21 Sep 2016)

doughnut said:


> Hopefully I will figure something out tonight.


Probably be able to persuade a nice attendant to let you through the ticket gates, particularly if you have baked goods to parley for favours :P


----------



## nickyboy (21 Sep 2016)

doughnut said:


> Sorry, I've left it all a bit late to get myself organised. Mrs D is good to take bags from Leeds to Scarborough - I need to look at the map tonight to sort out a meeting place. If I remember right, there were some messages upthread where anyone coming on the train will need to keep their ticket in order to get back through the station to the setting off point after giving Mrs D their bags. I'm wondering how I'm going to get through, since I will be on the wrong side of the station and not have a ticket.  Hopefully I will figure something out tonight.



Aire St Car Park is the station short stay and drop off. It's on the North side. We are meeting on the South side

Everyone exiting the North side needs to retain their ticket by asking the attendant nicely. Same when you come back in the North side. When you exit the South side you can put your ticket in the barrier as normal.

If you haven't got a ticket at all I suggest you be as charming as possible to the attendants at both the North and South sides.


----------



## si_c (21 Sep 2016)

If the worst comes to the worst, it should be possible to walk the bikes round to the meeting place, even if the road is one way.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Sep 2016)

Here's the annotated map of the station


----------



## busdennis (21 Sep 2016)

not this time nickyboy,
no restrictions or barrier to scarborough staiton, walk on and off has much has you like


----------



## doughnut (21 Sep 2016)

It looks like there is a short stay car park right outside the station entrance, directly next to Wetherspoons. My plan is to park up there about 8.30-8.40 and mess about unloading the bike for 10-20 mins, so that I never actually get around to paying for parking. 

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...d35c18a6929fbdd!8m2!3d53.7953289!4d-1.5484691

It seems like a few trains are arriving at 8:45 or thereabouts, so getting bags to the car will need to be a slick operation. PM me if you want your bags in the car and I will wait for all the people I know of. I will PM back with my mobile number and description of my car. At the other end, my wife will meet us at the fish and chip shop and we will probably hang around for a good while there. After that we will head off to our B+B (Douglas Guest House, 153 Columbus Ravine) for a quick change then bring any left over bags back to Wetherspoons. 

I'll try and blag my way through the ticket barriers to get through to the south side, and if not I will send a text to nickyboy to say I am on my way and will catch up if you've already left - I'll be just a few minutes behind and it sounds like the first couple of miles will be a lot of stop/start, so no worries about catching up quickly. I'll be using this route to get from North to South if the station guards think I'm a bit dodgy.
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/16732933


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Sep 2016)

doughnut said:


> It looks like there is a short stay car park right outside the station entrance, directly next to Wetherspoons. My plan is to park up there about 8.30-8.40 and mess about unloading the bike for 10-20 mins, so that I never actually get around to paying for parking.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...d35c18a6929fbdd!8m2!3d53.7953289!4d-1.5484691
> 
> ...



The station car parks have quite a reputation for charging and I think that they're monitored by number plate recognition camera rather than an attendant so please bear this in mind.


----------



## colly (21 Sep 2016)

Got room for one more?

I saw this last week and have been seeing if I can organise things so as to tag along. As it is I need to be back in Leeds later in the day so would probably have to turn for home around Cawood. 
So if you don't mind a partial journeyman I'll come along. Be nice to see a couple of familiar faces again.


----------



## nickyboy (21 Sep 2016)

colly said:


> Got room for one more?
> 
> I saw this last week and have been seeing if I can organise things so as to tag along. As it is I need to be back in Leeds later in the day so would probably have to turn for home around Cawood.
> So if you don't mind a partial journeyman I'll come along. Be nice to see a couple of familiar faces again.



Of course, very welcome. Please take a look at the ride notes that I posted upthread. Basically 0900 depart from Leeds Station *SOUTH* Exit. Expecting to get to Cawood about 1115 for coffee stop. See you Saturday

An alternative is that you cycle with us to Malton and then train back to Leeds?


----------



## Buck (22 Sep 2016)

Mrs @doughnut could drive the car near the double tree Hilton which is v near the south exit on Wharf Approach. She'd have to stay with the car or pay to park but that'd work?m


----------



## doughnut (22 Sep 2016)

Yes, that might be a better spot - I will have a better look tonight at home and let anyone who contacted me so far by PM know if I change my plan. Thanks. Streetview shows it pretty quiet around there and hopefully pre-9am Saturday there will be plenty of space to loiter.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Sep 2016)

doughnut said:


> Yes, that might be a better spot - I will have a better look tonight at home and let anyone who contacted me so far by PM know if I change my plan. Thanks. Streetview shows it pretty quiet around there and hopefully pre-9am Saturday there will be plenty of space to loiter.



Agree that this would be much better if you are ok to wait there.


----------



## nickyboy (22 Sep 2016)

So I decided to call the various food stops we will be using to make sure everything would be ok

Mrs Bs Lakeside Kitchen, Cawood
No problem, looking forward to seeing us. Open all day from 0930

Yorkshire Tea Rooms, Malton
They officially close at 1500 which shouldn't be a problem for us. However if anyone is well off the pace for whatever reason they may need to choose one of the many other cafes in Malton rather than try to kill themselves to get there in time. There are all day opening cafes in the market square area

North Bay Fisheries
Don't open until 1630 but I doubt anyone will get there before that time. This is one of those chippies that has a quantity of fresh fish and when it's gone it's gone. Should be fine but if you roll up very late (they are open until 2000) they may not have exactly what you want

Bear in mind it'll be a couple of hours to Cawood so have a breakfast to deal with that. There are no suitable refuelling points between Leeds and Cawood. Also bear in mind that Malton to Scarborough is only a couple of hours so leave space for the fish and chips!


----------



## Buck (22 Sep 2016)

Nick 

I've gott a friend, Gil, joining us on the day as well 

We'll be at the south entrance/exit for 9am


----------



## nickyboy (22 Sep 2016)

Buck said:


> Nick
> 
> I've gott a friend, Gil, joining us on the day as well
> 
> We'll be at the south entrance/exit for 9am



Good stuff

Just make sure he knows the rule about having to buy the ride organiser a pint at the end, OK?


----------



## si_c (22 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Good stuff
> 
> Just make sure he knows the rule about having to buy the ride organiser a pint at the end, OK?



Is that right after rule 3, where the ride organiser buys the cake at the cake stops?


----------



## nickyboy (22 Sep 2016)

si_c said:


> Is that right after rule 3, where the ride organiser buys the cake at the cake stops?



There are no cake stops as such. The first stop is breakfast. The second stop is a light afternoon snack. Were they cake stops then of course rule 3 would apply and I'd be more than happy to get them in


----------



## nickyboy (22 Sep 2016)

For those popping to the pub in Scarborough with their bikes before heading off to the train station they will need somewhere to securely park the bike. The Wetherspoons has nowhere but you have a couple of options:

1) The Railway Station itself has a purpose built bike rack on the platform. It's a couple of minutes walk from the pub but, of course, out of view for you while in the pub so maybe that's not so great

2) Outside the Wetherspoons there are a couple of locking options. There is actually a bike rack just down the street but it will be out of view and with a lot of pedestrians so I think not great. Maybe better is the metal fence immediately outside the pub or the large directional sign outside the pub






Note that the final 50m of our route to the pub is actually the wrong way down a one way street (from the traffic lights you can see in the picture). Just hop off and walk this bit to the pub. The station is through those lights and immediately on the left


----------



## Buck (22 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Good stuff
> 
> Just make sure he knows the rule about having to buy the ride organiser a pint at the end, OK?



Already told him


----------



## doughnut (22 Sep 2016)

Buck said:


> Mrs @doughnut could drive the car near the double tree Hilton which is v near the south exit on Wharf Approach. She'd have to stay with the car or pay to park but that'd work?m


Yes, this looks good for Mrs D to hang about with the car for 20 mins or so. It seems like you will pass by on the route after the first couple of hundred yards, so I can wait till the last minute just in case anyones train is late. Here is the place:
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...x42046b71b2deeda9!8m2!3d53.793356!4d-1.549655


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Sep 2016)

Possibly a daft question: I've downloaded the route gpx file (thanks @nickyboy ), but I'm actually joining the ride at Cross Gates. 

Will my Garmin 810 just realise that I've joined the route part way in, or will it try and direct me to the start 5 miles away in Leeds...? I know that as we're riding as a group I won't actually need to navigate the route as I can just follow someone else, but my OCD is twitching.  
Thanks


----------



## nickyboy (22 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Possibly a daft question: I've downloaded the route gpx file (thanks @nickyboy ), but I'm actually joining the ride at Cross Gates.
> 
> Will my Garmin 810 just realise that I've joined the route part way in, or will it try and direct me to the start 5 miles away in Leeds...? I know that as we're riding as a group I won't actually need to navigate the route as I can just follow someone else, but my OCD is twitching.
> Thanks



Here is what you do.....

Get the Leeds - Scarborough route onto your Garmin in the usual way. When you're in position at Crossgates select this route. Your Garmin will ask you "Do you want to navigate to the start of the route Y/N?". You select No. Then you're good to go


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Here is what you do.....
> 
> Get the Leeds - Scarborough route onto your Garmin in the usual way. When you're in position at Crossgates select this route. Your Garmin will ask you "Do you want to navigate to the start of the route Y/N?". You select No. Then you're good to go



Cheers - thought there would be a simple way to do it.


----------



## postman (23 Sep 2016)

All the best to everybody,have a great ride.


----------



## mike3121 (23 Sep 2016)

I'm in the Lord Rosebery Wetherspoons right now. Plenty of ales at the bar for those who are into the ales, Stella Artois is flowing down my neck nicely. Just to let you all know it is very busy in here but wetherspooons usually are. Looking forward to a few more well earned pints here tomorrow night.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Sep 2016)

mike3121 said:


> I'm in the Lord Rosebery Wetherspoons right now. Plenty of ales at the bar for those who are into the ales, Stella Artois is flowing down my neck nicely. Just to let you all know it is very busy in here but wetherspooons usually are. Looking forward to a few more well earned pints here tomorrow night.



Thanks Mike. I'm hoping that what happens is we get a few CCers in the pub early doors after fish and chips and we snag a couple of tables. I'm going to polish off my fish and chips and nip to my B&B which is about 50m up the road from the chippy. Quick shower and change and I'm out for the night.


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Sep 2016)

I notice you lot have got support crew!
Currently attempting tiny 3D jigsaw puzzle where I try to get everything for a night away into my bike top box!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Sep 2016)

I've just been looking at the 'escape route' from Leeds - it looks pretty complicated until we get to Manston.  Good job you did that recce, @nickyboy! After that, about 10 miles of crosswinds from the south until we get to the first stop at Cawood..

And then ... (drum roll!) ... a heavenly massive cross/tailwind for 60 miles to Scarborough - yay! 

My bike has been cleaned and lubed.

See y'all in the morning!


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I've just been looking at the 'escape route' from Leeds - it looks pretty complicated until we get to Manston.  Good job you did that recce, @nickyboy! After that, about 10 miles of crosswinds from the south until we get to the first stop at Cawood..
> 
> And then ... (drum roll!) ... a heavenly massive cross/tailwind for 60 miles to Scarborough - yay!
> 
> ...



Looking good isn't it? 
Just prepping now, looking forward to meeting everyone at Cross Gates in the morning.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Sep 2016)

....20 degrees

Bike cleaned. Drivetrain glinting...I did mention the drivetrain inspection didn't I? I do have certain standards to uphold on my rides

As mentioned I'm going to get to Leeds early as I need to re-recce the first couple of miles as my guide seems to have disappeared from CC. You'll see me in the café/South Exit/Hilton car park


----------



## Littgull (23 Sep 2016)

All prepped and sorted. Taste buds sharpened in prospect of those end of ride award winning fish and chips. 
Weather and wind direction looking good. 

Roll on tomorrow!


----------



## colly (23 Sep 2016)

Just had a look at the route out of Leeds. It's a bit tortuous but that part of Leeds is not exactly the easiest to find your way around on a bike.
Even though I live here I am not familiar with any of those routes..........................................so I'll be your local guide.................................................... and we can enjoy getting hopelessly lost.

Hope that's OK.

Anyway it'll be interesting seeing the perianal regions of Leeds.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Bike cleaned. Drivetrain glinting...I did mention the drivetrain inspection didn't I? I do have certain standards to uphold on my rides



Oh 'eck....


----------



## Kestevan (23 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> ....
> I do have certain standards to uphold on my rides



They're pretty low standards though to be fair... he evens lets me and @I like Skol be seen in public with him.

Just plotting the route between home and Leeds station now. Cya in the morning.


----------



## doughnut (23 Sep 2016)

Had to decide between carb loading and bike cleaning. Tough one! 
I'll give the bike a once over first thing tomorrow. Now where's my next pint.


----------



## nickyboy (23 Sep 2016)

Kestevan said:


> They're pretty low standards though to be fair... he evens lets me and @I like Skol be seen in public with him.
> 
> Just plotting the route between home and Leeds station now. Cya in the morning.



Impressive stuff Kes. I'd be seriously tempted to ride to Huddersfield station and get a train from there. See you tomoz


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2016)

Aaargh: IF (Age_of_cyclist > 60) AND (Hours_of_sleep < 3) THEN Falling_asleep_on_train = TRUE ... Somebody, please wake me up at Leeds station!!! 

Pre-ride nerves ...


----------



## nickyboy (24 Sep 2016)

Sunrise Stalybridge station


----------



## si_c (24 Sep 2016)

Just a warning, but I'm still a bit drunk from Oktoberfest last night. Woke up after 6, stuffed a bunch of stuff in my bag and ran out of the door. No breakfast or anything.

Got to the station, next train half an hour, need to be in Liverpool in half an hour. Ride to Birkenhead, taxi through tunnel, rode onto the platform and now on the train.

Hungry, starting to get a hangover and it looks like rain.


----------



## middleagecyclist (24 Sep 2016)

07.57 from Manchester not arrived yet. Will let you know ETA Leeds ASAP.


----------



## middleagecyclist (24 Sep 2016)

Train 10 mins late so if no more delays ETA Leeds 08.55


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Sep 2016)

Just looked out of the window / at the forecast - looks like I'll be needing my sunglasses!


----------



## nickyboy (24 Sep 2016)

When you leave by S exit of station follow signs for Granary Wharf


----------



## si_c (24 Sep 2016)

Glympse is up http://glympse.com/!scarborough2016


----------



## middleagecyclist (24 Sep 2016)

Just pulled into Leeds at 09.04


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Sep 2016)

Setting off from home in about 20 mins. Hope i have done this glympse thing correctly


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Sep 2016)

At the Cross Gates rendezvous. Lots of cyclists about, but none going to Scarborough yet...


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Sep 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> Setting off from home in about 20 mins. Hope i have done this glympse thing correctly



Looks like you have, I've just 'seen' you reach Malton.

Simon is showing as 'expired' near the Yorkshire Air Museum, south east of York.

Hopefully, that's his battery rather than himself.


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Sep 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Looks like you have, I've just 'seen' you reach Malton.
> 
> Simon is showing as 'expired' near the Yorkshire Air Museum, south east of York.
> 
> Hopefully, that's his battery rather than himself.


Ain't technology marvellous (if a little stalky!) I am indeed in Malton!


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Sep 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> Ain't technology marvellous (if a little stalky!) I am indeed in Malton!



Simon expired about an hour ago, about 20 miles from you.

Assuming he is, in fact, still rolling, he's probably less than 10 miles from Malton.


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Sep 2016)

In somewhere called Bar 46 on the Market Square. Very bike friendly!


----------



## theclaud (24 Sep 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Simon expired about an hour ago.


----------



## si_c (24 Sep 2016)

We're at the café in Malton now. Updated glympse as it runs out after 4 hours.


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Sep 2016)

si_c said:


> We're at the café in Malton now. Updated glympse as it runs out after 4 hours.


See you in about 5 minutes


----------



## middleagecyclist (24 Sep 2016)

Didnt see which chippie you were in. At the pub. Where is everyone?


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Sep 2016)

Massive thanks to @nickyboy for organising a great ride out. Great call with the chippy too, just what was needed. 

Thanks to to everyone for playing their part in making it a grand day out too.


Full report will have to wait (currently sat on a train in York station and for some reason can't upload pics...)


----------



## mike3121 (24 Sep 2016)

After a long soak in the bath off to the pub for quite a few pints


----------



## DiddlyDodds (24 Sep 2016)

Lots of pictures from today ....


----------



## DiddlyDodds (24 Sep 2016)




----------



## DiddlyDodds (24 Sep 2016)




----------



## DiddlyDodds (24 Sep 2016)

Brian , Brian and Brianetta


----------



## DiddlyDodds (24 Sep 2016)




----------



## DiddlyDodds (24 Sep 2016)




----------



## DiddlyDodds (24 Sep 2016)




----------



## Moodyman (24 Sep 2016)

Got home just before 8.

Many thanks to Nicky for not only organising but for also bringing the fine weather and the SW breeze. I think I spent around 80% of the time in the big ring (of a triple) and on several occasions ran out of gears on the back - this was on the flat. It was as good as cycling gets.

A big thanks to all for the lovely company and to Julia and Tommo who offered moral support just outside Scarborough when I began to hit the wall. A banana and some salted nuts helped me see off those final few mole hills.

Overall a great day and well worth forfeiting the Saturday lie in.


----------



## si_c (24 Sep 2016)

Just on the train back now, great ride. As @Moodyman said, huge thanks to @nickyboy for organising. Post ride recovery drinks were being consumed at an alarming rate when I sadly had to leave.

Nice to make a few new acquaintances and catch up with people again.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Sep 2016)




----------



## postman (24 Sep 2016)

A few of them photos were in Aberford if my memory serves me well.I can't believe where you had fish and chips.That area was my dads favourite part of Scarborough.He died in 1986.Thanks for the memories guys.I hope to come along next year if you do it again.
Now i have got my turbo trainer from steve50.I am glad you had a fab ride in brilliant weather.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2016)

Yes, a fantastic day out, and it *was* a full day for me - I left at 07:25 and got home at 21:40. The only rain all day, was some light drizzle at the end of my street just before I got back in.

I think it was about 85 miles all told, and about 3/4 of that was boosted by the mighty cross/tailwind. A few of us commented that it was the easiest 85 miles that we have ever ridden. The only way for it to be easier would be to be driven to the top of mountain passes and freewheel back down again.

Many thanks to @nickyboy for organising it, and especially for arranging that wind for us!

The fish and chips were as good as promised.

Nice to meet familiar faces again, and several other CycleChatters who I was meeting for the first time. I look forward to the next time that our wheeltracks cross!  (I will soon start a thread about the Season of Mists audax which is taking place on October 9th from Mytholmroyd to the Forest of Bowland and back. Let's see if some of us can get together for that.)


----------



## Littgull (24 Sep 2016)

Fantastic day. Great weather, great company and great fish and chips. Many thanks to @nickyboy for organising and leading the ride. It's a must for an annual event around this time of year. Really enjoyed meeting new and familiar faces. Sleep well all.


----------



## Buck (24 Sep 2016)

Firstly, a huge thanks to @nickyboy for organising the ride today. You could tell a lot of work had gone into the route planning and checking so thanks for that. How the heck you managed to sort the weather and tails wind, I'll never know, but great work on that also.

Despite my unintentional detour at the end (aka I got lost!) it was a fantastic ride and lovely to catch up with a couple of familiar faces as well as meet lots of new ones - thank you.

Today was my longest ride to date and a nice way to do it too. The next stop will be my metric imperial century...

Finally, a big thank you to Paul @Kestevan for the lift and especially Anita, Mrs Kestevan, for driving us all the way back.

Here's to the next one. [/S]


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2016)

Buck said:


> Today was my longest ride to date and a nice way to do it too. The next stop will be my metric century...


You have already done your metric century today, and about 35 km on top of it ... 

I think you mean an _*imperial*_ century!


----------



## Buck (24 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> You have already done your metric century today, and about 35 km on top of it ...
> 
> I think you mean an _*imperial*_ century!



You are correct Colin. A little tired is my excuse


----------



## si_c (25 Sep 2016)

Buck said:


> You are correct Colin. A little tired is my excuse


I was thinking that, but then I was thinking it must be my mistake.

Nearly home, just getting pizza. Rode back through the Mersey tunnel, train was delayed by 20 mins so missed the connection.


----------



## Buck (25 Sep 2016)

si_c said:


> Nearly home, just getting pizza. Rode back through the Mersey tunnel, train was delayed by 20 mins so missed the connection.



Not good. Did you have a long ride home from the station then?


----------



## Venod (25 Sep 2016)

Looks like you all had a great ride, did Dog Kennel Hill going up to Temple Newsam House take you by surprise ? would have been a bit easier with the wind at your backs.

We were in The Adephi Saturday afternoon, you will have passed it on your way out of Leeds it was manic round that area, there was the Mint Festival on at The Tetley, did you see anything of it or was it all quite at 9.00 am ?

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x48795c39bef6fadd:0x2529e24b2de94794!2m10!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m4!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!3m1!7e115!4s/maps/place/the+Adelphi/@53.7932025,-1.5412429,3a,75y,46.71h,90t/data=*213m4*211e1*213m2*211sXnU95gnlXywInwK8QHvCyA*212e0*214m2*213m1*211s0x0:0x2529e24b2de94794!5sthe Adelphi - Google Search&imagekey=!1e4!2s106288669&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwimkpKwhKrPAhVmGsAKHXQKCUcQpx8IhAEwCg


----------



## Moodyman (25 Sep 2016)

The Adelphi itself was quiet but there were yellow tabard wearing staff on the road outside directing traffic so it was beginning to get busy in that area.


----------



## si_c (25 Sep 2016)

Buck said:


> Not good. Did you have a long ride home from the station then?



The longer route was to avoid the tunnel which has narrow lanes and cars are not allowed to cross the white line which leads to too much conflict, it's also a fairly steady gradient sapping gradient. In the end it was raining and I figured at least the tunnel would be dry, not a lot of fun though, but realistically the best option.


----------



## doughnut (25 Sep 2016)

Great ride Nick, and great evening in the pub. I think I remember most of it. Thanks again for organising. Hanging on to you and DiddlyDodds through the forest TT was a leg burner, but little did I realise the pace was set to increase once we got into Wetherspoons. Pretty sure in one night I doubled the amount of alcohol I've drunk in 2016. Was the kebab really the best idea though?


----------



## Julia9054 (25 Sep 2016)

doughnut said:


> Great ride Nick, and great evening in the pub. I think I remember most of it. Thanks again for organising. Hanging on to you and DiddlyDodds through the forest TT was a leg burner, but little did I realise the pace was set to increase once we got into Wetherspoons. Pretty sure in one night I doubled the amount of alcohol I've drunk in 2016. Was the kebab really the best idea though?


Kebab! Oh dear . . .
You didn't go clubbing then?


----------



## tommaguzzi (25 Sep 2016)

Thank you Nicky for organising yet another fantastic weekend for mostly total strangers. 
I enjoyed the ride, the brilliant tail wind you booked especialy for the day and the craic in the pub but not the late night disgusting kebab and long walk back to our digs.
Wind and hangover made me get the train back.
Looking forward to the next one already


----------



## Julia9054 (25 Sep 2016)

Our bikes told us they were too tired to ride back so we let them get the train too!


----------



## nickyboy (25 Sep 2016)

Very nice to hear such positive feedback on the ride. As always, it's the participants that make a ride and it was lovely to see some old friends and make some new ones.

The route worked out fine. There were a few lumps and bumps but even the most hill averse rider would have found little to grumble about. Of course, having splendid weather makes a good ride a great one. I reckon we peaked at 22 degrees in the afternoon, not even a spot of rain and of course a fabulous tailwind. There were times we were bowling along at 20mph without anything more than just turning the pedal

I think my favourite stretch of the ride was the very narrow, quiet lane shortly after leaving Malton. In about 10km we saw maybe a couple of vehicles?

Great fish and chips, but I knew that already. Good to see some participants making it to the pub too. I try to make these rides more of a social occasion than just a ride. Having being lured into having a kebab at last orders I felt obliged to do a couple of hours this morning in the N Yorkshire Moors. I didn't throw up, that's about all I can say positively about this

So a few shout outs....

@doughnut for either agreeing to my idea for a kebab or suggesting it in the first place, I honestly can't remember
@Kestevan for killing me on the last 10 miles into Scarborough...it's not a race, alright? (actually the last few miles were a race)
@Buck for somehow getting lost in Scarborough and, as far as I can make out, not actually seeing the sea at all
@si_c for messing up his train connections like he does on every CC ride
@ColinJ for being so ridiculously overdressed on the ride with his gilet, armwarmers, long socks etc
@Moodyman for trying to blag his way on an early train without the right ticket by claiming to be "foreign and not speak any English"
@mike3121 for being the only drinker daft enough to agree to my idea of going clubbing when the pubs shut. Roxy anybody?
@middleagecyclist for missing the morning coffee stop completely and then not being seen at all in Scarborough
@NorthernDave for buying me a cake and a pot of nice Yorkshire tea in Malton
@DiddlyDodds for seemingly being the ride's official photographer....and caning it into Scarborough with me just about hanging onto his back wheel
@Littgull for trying to convince me that Northern mill towns are actually nicer than his place of birth, Torquay
@colly for riding fixed and having his shoot together to the extent his yellow tyres matched his bike
@tommaguzzi for treating us to his post-ride sciatica stretches in the pub in the evening
@Julia9054 for graciously accepting pints when she kept asking for halves and not looking too worried when her husband got lost on his own

If my workload allows, I will try to run this again next year


----------



## doughnut (25 Sep 2016)

Julia9054 said:


> Kebab! Oh dear . . .
> You didn't go clubbing then?


Somewhere along the way the plan changed. To be honest I'm not sure when or how it changed, but I found myself wobbling down the street with a handful of something pretending to be meat.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2016)

Sunday September 25th: _The Yorkshire Hangover!_ 



nickyboy said:


> @ColinJ for being so ridiculously overdressed on the ride with his gilet, armwarmers, long socks etc


Ha ha ...

I did take the arm warmers off later on!

The long socks are light compression socks. I normally wear short socks when on the bike but the dodgy veins in my left leg play up on long train journeys or when sitting around in cafes, stations and pubs so I played safe and wore them yesterday. Yes, they were a bit warm!

I would have taken the gilet off but it was serving to disguise the fact that my residual beer belly had in fact burst the fastening on my shorts which were only being held up by a belt ...


----------



## mike3121 (25 Sep 2016)

doughnut said:


> Somewhere along the way the plan changed. To be honest I'm not sure when or how it changed, but I found myself wobbling down the street with a handful of something pretending to be meat.



I'm sure I could hear you mumbling under your breath "I want a bar in my house"


----------



## middleagecyclist (25 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> @middleagecyclist for missing the morning coffee stop completely and then not being seen at all in Scarborough...


Couldn't find which chippie you were in i'm afraid and then had to get my train. Did get to share a table with @NorthernDave @Moodyman and Gill though. 

Drama on arrival in Manchester when drunk elderly man fell head first on to concrete and was KO'd. I had to stop and assist till the big green bus arrived. Group rides are a bit like that for me. That's one collapsed male, two RTCs, one cardiac arrest and now a head injury with loss of conciousness.

Great ride although I was flagging the last 15 miles or so. Still, fitness is returning and I had a good blast for a while. Thanks for organising.


----------



## colly (25 Sep 2016)

Thanks @nickyboy for going to the considerable trouble of organising.
Just sorry I couldn't have come for the whole day out.
Actually that's not true. I was cream crackered by the time I got back to Leeds so I think I would have really suffered if I had tried for Scarborough.
Apart fom a couple of 20 milers whilst on holiday that's the first time I've been on the bike since about March. So I'm happy all in all.
Nice to see a couple of familiar faces too.


----------



## theclaud (25 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> @Moodyman for trying to blag his way on an early train without the right ticket by claiming to be "foreign and not speak any English"


----------



## Kestevan (26 Sep 2016)

Cheers @nickyboy 
Superb ride and very well marshalled by your good self.... must have been a bit like trying to herd cats at some points.

Don't think I had enough of the post ride carbohydrate replacement fluid as I was cramping up all night afterwards....I'm blaming you and Gil for setting a ridiculous pace after Malton........


----------



## mythste (27 Sep 2016)

I'm so gutted I missed this but I'm so glad you all had such a great time.

Did anyone hear the story about @doughnut s boat(s)?


----------



## nickyboy (27 Sep 2016)

mythste said:


> I'm so gutted I missed this but I'm so glad you all had such a great time.
> 
> Did anyone hear the story about @doughnut s boat(s)?



His boat situation really is breaking news....all I will say is "multiple race winner"


----------



## doughnut (27 Sep 2016)

2001-2015 : 6 different old shonky boats - not a winner in sight
Early 2016 - a really good talking to by Mrs D and 6 boats sold, 1 new shiny fast boat bought
Spring/summer 2016 - winning races all over the place. In fact, its getting in the way of my cycling now.

I'm glad you asked though, because I thought I'd told pretty much everyone in the country by now. Quite sure I told everyone on Saturdays ride a few times each just to make sure they got it. In fact now I think about it maybe that's why everyone was cycling so fast near the end when I got dropped.


----------



## mythste (27 Sep 2016)

doughnut said:


> 2001-2015 : 6 different old shonky boats - not a winner in sight
> Early 2016 - a really good talking to by Mrs D and 6 boats sold, 1 new shiny fast boat bought
> Spring/summer 2016 - winning races all over the place. In fact, its getting in the way of my cycling now.
> 
> I'm glad you asked though, because I thought I'd told pretty much everyone in the country by now. Quite sure I told everyone on Saturdays ride a few times each just to make sure they got it. In fact now I think about it maybe that's why everyone was cycling so fast near the end when I got dropped.



Wow! That's quite some turnaround!

Now, What about the para glider...? Missing a tail wind for 80 miles is one thing, but missing this gossip is another entirely!


----------



## doughnut (27 Sep 2016)

Still dreaming about the para-glider - still not yet quite got over the breakup of the hang glider in '91. 

Saturday nights main gossip was about @mike3121 and his new bar in the back kitchen. Every mans dream come true as far I can tell, though Mrs mike wasn't convinced about the hatch through to the kitchen so he will have to walk round and ask nicely for his sandwiches instead of just shouting through for some butties. Utopia in the middle of the Wirral - I shoot you not!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2016)

doughnut said:


> I'm glad you asked though, because I thought I'd told pretty much everyone in the country by now. Quite sure I told everyone on Saturdays ride a few times each just to make sure they got it. In fact now I think about it maybe that's why everyone was cycling so fast near the end when I got dropped.


You didn't tell _ME_, but that was probably because I was busy chasing si_c up the road at 30 mph. Well, _HE_ was doing 30 mph - I was doing 28 mph trying to catch him but that wasn't working!

Eventually he took pity on me and slowed down which gave me a chance to talk at him about my favourite subject ... Well to my surprise, it turned out that statistics boffin Si had done some research into how frequently rat poison addicts such as me accidentally pop their clogs from the medication rather than the illness for which it is being dished out!

There was then some mention of the Poisson Distribution, which went slightly over my head, but I think it was about how the folk at the chippy would ration the fish if supplies started to run out ...


----------



## mythste (27 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> but I think it was about how the folk at the chippy would ration the fish if supplies started to run out ...



Ask that Jesus fella, He seemed to have some technique on that.


----------



## Crackle (27 Sep 2016)

Are there any pictures of Nicky in sandals. I'm slightly worried his sandal wearing was cowed by another thread?


----------



## si_c (27 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> Are there any pictures of Nicky in sandals. I'm slightly worried his sandal wearing was cowed by another thread?


@nickyboy didn't wear sandals. He wore a shirt and trousers. It's almost as though he was trying to be respectable.


----------



## nickyboy (27 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> Are there any pictures of Nicky in sandals. I'm slightly worried his sandal wearing was cowed by another thread?



What happened in Scarborough stays in Scarborough


----------



## ColinJ (27 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Was a seamless shirt involved?


I think it was more a question of 'slacks' ...


----------



## nickyboy (28 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I think it was more a question of 'slacks' ...



As I said to the individual who accused me of wearing "slacks"...they were trousers. As far as I can make out, slacks are only available in the classified section of the Mail on Sunday


----------



## mike3121 (29 Sep 2016)

nickyboy said:


> As I said to the individual who accused me of wearing "slacks"...they were trousers. As far as I can make out, slacks are only available in the classified section of the Mail on Sunday



How would you know that?


----------



## nickyboy (29 Sep 2016)

mike3121 said:


> How would you know that?



...errr.....ummm.......I saw it in the doctor's waiting room ??


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2017)

@nickyboy - after its great debut last year, do you intend to do a rerun of this ride in 2017 and if so, do you have a date in mind? I will make sure that I don't plan a forum ride of my own for the date chosen. (I already have a few big rides planned but I will do my best to make it to the rerun, if it does take place.)


----------



## si_c (27 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> @nickyboy - after its great debut last year, do you intend to do a rerun of this ride in 2017 and if so, do you have a date in mind? I will make sure that I don't plan a forum ride of my own for the date chosen. (I already have a few big rides planned but I will do my best to make it to the rerun, if it does take place.)



Give the poor lad a chance  He's not done the earlier one yet


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jan 2017)

si_c said:


> Give the poor lad a chance  He's not done the earlier one yet


I realise that it is too soon to come up with firm details but I am trying to overcome the 'winter blues' by looking forward to some great rides later in the year. I am quite surprised how many I have already come up with and there is a danger of clashes so I am trying to get organised.

I will be busy at the start of September so I am hoping for the ride to take place in the second half of the month again, if possible!


----------



## nickyboy (27 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I realise that it is too soon to come up with firm details but I am trying to overcome the 'winter blues' by looking forward to some great rides later in the year. I am quite surprised how many I have already come up with and there is a danger of clashes so I am trying to get organised.
> 
> I will be busy at the start of September so I am hoping for the ride to take place in the second half of the month again, if possible!



I hadn't thought about it. If my workload allows then I will run it again as it was a nice day out. I guess a similar weekend in late September would be OK


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> I hadn't thought about it. If my workload allows then I will run it again as it was a nice day out. I guess a similar weekend in late September would be OK


If it happens then I hope that it isn't on the 2nd or 9th (I will be in Devon) or the 23rd (my sister's 60th birthday do is that weekend).

If you decide _not_ to organise the ride this year then Littgull and I might do it instead on the 16th or 30th - we both want to ride your route again.


----------

